# ULA SUNDAY in the Park



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE. :thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Feb 23 2006, 06:24 PM~4912861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SOUNDS GOOD! uffin: 
(WEATHER PROVIDING)


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

IT WILL. :biggrin:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

:thumbsup: HELL YEAH!!!!! ANOTHER EXCUSE TO GET YOKED UP!!!!!!! ILL BE CALLIN IN TO WORK ON THA FOLLOWING MONDAY!!!!!!


DALLAS LOWRIDERS IV LIFE!!!!!!


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

already thats what im talking about :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos49 (Mar 3, 2005)

:cheesy: I HAVE A REASON TO LEAVE THE HOUSE.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

:cheesy: 
time to take out the grill


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

TIME TO EAT


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

As John would say its time to CHILL AND GRILL. :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

WHAT ABOUT THE TUG-OF-WAR


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

I AINT PLAYING THAT, I'LL STICK TO VOLLEYBALL.


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

A long as Joe brings the rope.....
There will be a Tug o' War!!!


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

The car club that won at Hoptoberfest should bring the rope-----I think it was Low Lows I'm not to sure.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Garland's FINEST Car Club![/COLOR] :thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 24 2006, 07:50 AM~4918159
> *I AINT PLAYING THAT, I'LL STICK TO VOLLEYBALL.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

VOLLEYBALL!!!! WHO IS TAKING THE NET?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Is this a "boycott of", or how does the ULA like to put it ... "another option to" the Bumper 2 Bumper show? :dunno: Just inquiring :biggrin:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 24 2006, 11:45 AM~4919541
> *Is this a "boycott of", or how does the ULA like to put it ... "another option to" the Bumper 2 Bumper show? :dunno: Just inquiring :biggrin:
> *


It's just going to be a day of fun--no reason behind it.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 24 2006, 11:28 AM~4919413
> *VOLLEYBALL!!!!  WHO IS TAKING THE NET?
> *



ESTILLO is bringing the net.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 24 2006, 12:09 PM~4919698
> *ESTILLO is bringing the net.
> *


Allready!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 24 2006, 01:45 PM~4919541
> *Is this a "boycott of", or how does the ULA like to put it ... "another option to" the Bumper 2 Bumper show? :dunno: Just inquiring :biggrin:
> *


It's just a Sunday in the park......


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Feb 24 2006, 11:47 AM~4919555
> *It's just going to be a day of fun--no reason behind it.
> *


IF THIS IS JUST GONNA BE A FUN DAY WHY NOT DO IT THE FOLLOWING WEEKEND??? JUST CURIOUS AS TO WHY NOONE WANTS TO SHOW. THERE HAS TO BE A REASON FOR HOLDING A PICNIC ON A SHOW DAY. I THOUGHT WHEN WE LOST THE LRM SHOW WE WOULD BACK ANYONE WHO WOULD PROMOTE A SHOW HERE IN TOWN. JUST WONDERIN, IS SECRETLY A RINCON SHOW??? I'M NOT SHOWING, JUST TRYIN TO FIGURE THIS OUT.


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 24 2006, 12:15 PM~4919738
> *Allready!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


wuz up mr.ortiz you ready for some volleyball :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Feb 24 2006, 08:58 PM~4923626
> *IF THIS IS JUST GONNA BE A FUN DAY WHY NOT DO IT THE FOLLOWING WEEKEND??? JUST CURIOUS AS TO WHY NOONE WANTS TO SHOW. THERE HAS TO BE A REASON FOR HOLDING A PICNIC ON A SHOW DAY. I THOUGHT WHEN WE LOST THE LRM SHOW WE WOULD BACK ANYONE WHO WOULD PROMOTE A SHOW HERE IN TOWN. JUST WONDERIN, IS SECRETLY A RINCON SHOW??? I'M NOT SHOWING, JUST TRYIN TO FIGURE THIS OUT.
> *


 :0 that's what i said!!!! i am curious as well! :scrutinize:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Feb 24 2006, 11:37 PM~4924307
> *:0 that's what i said!!!! i am curious as well! :scrutinize:
> *


no disrespect homies i have alot of respect for blvd aces and i am not here to diss you guys or to but you on the spot or to start any drama,dont take this the wrong way but are you guys part of the ula?


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

We have always supported the ULA and I do consider my club members, I have been to meetings here and there, I have a busy schedule running my business and I dont have time in the middle of the week to go anywhere outside my city in Denton. As far as being members well its up to the ULA to recognize us. My members work hard on their rides to show them, with no shows from LRM this year we welcome any local indoor show.

We just got back from Miami, after a long and exhausting 1 week trip and thousands of $ spent reppin BLVD ACES & DFW, TEXAS. Believe me a local show is highly on our agenda. No disrespect to the ULA members but a picnic is great but not at Kiest Park and not on a show day for us.

The picnics at NorBuck Park as the MAJESTIX make it , is a more appealing picnic area to me, we always support picnics at NorBuck and Flagpole hill, more open and you can park in the grass "orale  " that is a picnic to me (Mando looking forward to the MAJESTIX PICNIC this year :thumbsup: )

Like its being stated this not a boycott or is it just competition from the local radio stations, boycott the radio stations they seem to be the ones behind all the drama and them dont even have lowriders just a mouth and a microphone, chale homeboys.....

I am a leader not a follower, accept me for who I am. Thats right wheres all my ACES at...HOLLA.........

Ernest Garza
Founder and CEO
Boulevard Aces C.C.
TEXAS MADE


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

quote=Blvd Aces Dtown,Feb 25 2006, 12:01 AM~4924705]
We have always supported the ULA and I do consider my club members, I have been to meetings here and there, I have a busy schedule running my business and I dont have time in the middle of the week to go anywhere outside my city in Denton. As far as being members well its up to the ULA to recognize us. My members work hard on their rides to show them, with no shows from LRM this year we welcome any local indoor show.

We just got back from Miami, after a long and exhausting 1 week trip and thousands of $ spent reppin BLVD ACES & DFW, TEXAS. Believe me a local show is highly on our agenda. No disrespect to the ULA members but a picnic is great but not at Kiest Park and not on a show day for us.

The picnics at NorBuck Park as the MAJESTIX make it , is a more appealing picnic area to me, we always support picnics at NorBuck and Flagpole hill, more open and you can park in the grass "orale  " that is a picnic to me (Mando looking forward to the MAJESTIX PICNIC this year :thumbsup: )

Like its being stated this not a boycott or is it just competition from the local radio stations, boycott the radio stations they seem to be the ones behind all the drama and them dont even have lowriders just a mouth and a microphone, chale homeboys.....

I am a leader not a follower, accept me for who I am. Thats right wheres all my ACES at...HOLLA.........http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=Post&CODE=02&f=13&t=243282

Ernest Garza
Founder and CEO
Boulevard Aces C.C.
TEXAS MADE
[/quote]

:biggrin: MUCH LOVE TO THE ULA!!!!!

WHAT UP BIG "E"!!!!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

I HAVE A QUESTION FOR THE ULA!!! WILL YOU GUYS BE GOING TO THE MAY 7TH CAR-SHOW????
JUST WONDERING CAUSE LOOKS LIKE A RADIO STATION THANG GOING ON HERE LOOK AT THE FLYER FOR THE BUMPER2BUMPER SHOW NO _*97.9*_ THE BEAT LOGO!!!! AND ALL OF A SUDDEN ITS A FUN DAY IN THE PARK SAME DAY OF THE BUMPER TO BUMPER SHOW!!! THEN LOOK AT THE FLYER FOR THE PICNIC IN THE PARK, WHAT DO YOU KNOW I SEE A _*97.9 *_THE BEAT LOGO ON THIS ONE AND I SEE THE ULA GOING TO THE PICNIC!!!! FOR THAT ONE! OH AND LOOK AT THE MAY 7TH SHOW AGAIN IT HAS THE _97.9 _THE BEAT LOGO ON THAT ONE ALSO AND I SEE THE ULA SUPPORTING THAT SHOW AS WELL!!!!MUCH LOVE TO THE _*LOWRIDERS ARE WHAT MAKE A CAR SHOW, CARS AND DEDICATED PEOPLE THAT ARE DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER SCEEN, WE WILL BE AT ALL SHOWS THIS YEAR BELIVE THAT!!!!! :biggrin: *_</span>


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)

*<span style=\'color:red\'>I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL SOLO RIDERS AND CLUBS

THAT ARE SUPPORTING THE DALLAS "BUMPER 2 BUMPER".

I ASSURE YOU THAT THIS WILL BE A SUCCESSFUL EVENT.

ITS NOT A COMPETITION FOR RADIO STATIONS BUT, FOR PROMOTERS.

CHUCK AND SYNBAD CAN HATE ON PROMOTERS

IT ONLY MAKES THE EVENT STRONGER.

IF A CHALLENGE IS WHAT MAKES A PROMOTER,

THEN I ACCEPT ON MAY 7, 2006. 



THE "OFFICIAL" CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW & CONCERT

HOSTED BY: 

[attachmentid=476977] ALWAYS IMITATED BUT, NEVER EQUAL...


DETAILS COMING SOON!!!</span>*


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bumper 2 Bumper_@Feb 25 2006, 06:01 AM~4925147
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL SOLO RIDERS AND CLUBS
> 
> THAT ARE SUPPORTING THE DALLAS "BUMPER 2 BUMPER".
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78+Feb 24 2006, 11:58 PM~4923626-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*I SAID IT BEFORE AND I'LL SAY IT AGAIN ... THE FAMILY DRAMA FROM HOUSTON HAS NOW MIGRATED UP TO DALLAS ... AND THIS IS SOME BULLSHIT. I'M FROM DALLAS AND EVERYONE HAS ALWAYS BEEN WAITING FOR THE DAY THAT A LOWRIDER SHOW WOULD GO BACK TO THE CONVENTION CENTER OR TO A BETTER ARENA ... WELL THAT DAY HAS COME ... AND THE DIFFERENCES BETWEEN A HANDFUL OF PEOPLE ARE NOW BECOMING THE DIFFERENCES OF MANY AND THE ENTIRE COMMUNITY OF LOWRIDING IN GENERAL ... I WENT TO THE BUMPER 2 BUMPER SHOW IN HOUSTON LAST YEAR, AND THOUGHT IT WAS A GREAT SUCCESS .... I'M SURE A FEW PEOPLE MAY HAVE BEEN UPSET ABOUT NOT PLACING OR WINNING WHAT THEY WISHED FOR, BUT THAT, MY FRIENDS IS CALLED COMPETITION .... YOU WIN SOME AND YOU LOOSE SOME ... WE ARE ALL ADULTS SHARING IN COMMON INTERESTS - THE LOVE FOR THE SAME SPORT OF LOWRIDING ... SUPPORTING ONE ANOTHER'S SHOWS BY ENTERING THE COMPETITION, ATTENDING THESE EVENTS - REGARDLESS OF WHO IS THROWING THE SHOW AND BEING UNITED NO MATTER WHAT CAR CLUB OR ASSOCIATION YOU ARE IN IS WHAT THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY MUST DO TO MOVE FORWARD IN A POSITIVE MANNER. SO GO TO THE BUMPER 2 BUMPER SHOW ... GO TO THE CALIENTE SHOW ... BUT HAVING DIFFERENT SHOWS DELIBERATELY ON THE SAME DAY JUST TO SPITE ONE ANOTHER IS ONLY GOING TO SEPARATE THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY AND DISCOURAGE PEOPLE FROM SHOWING AND ATTENDING.*


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Feb 25 2006, 01:01 AM~4924705
> *We have always supported the ULA and I do consider my club members, I have been to meetings here and there, I have a busy schedule running my business and I dont have time  in the middle of the week to go anywhere outside my city in Denton. As far as being members well its up to the ULA to recognize us. My members work hard on their rides to show them, with no shows from LRM this year we welcome any local indoor show.
> 
> We just got back from Miami, after a long and exhausting 1 week trip and thousands of $ spent reppin BLVD ACES & DFW, TEXAS. Believe me a local show is highly on our agenda. No disrespect to the ULA members but a picnic is great but not at Kiest Park and not on  a show day for us.
> ...


 :thumbsup: no disrespect just wanted to know.


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

Yep Put the Blame on me......
:cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :rofl: :tongue: uffin: :thumbsup: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: oh damn to much rolling.... :barf:


----------



## 67 Drop (Dec 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 25 2006, 10:40 AM~4925540
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 25 2006, 08:40 AM~4925540
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

THERES ALOT OF ISSUES THAT WE DISCUSS AT THE U.L.A. MEETINGS EVERY OTHER WEDSNESDAY , AND UNLESS YOU PERSONALLY ATTEND ONE EVERY NOW AND THEN YOU WILL HAVE NO IDEA ON WHATS GOING ON AND THE REASONS THAT ARE BEHIND ON THE THINGS WE DECIDE TO DO !


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

will be there just like we said we would :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 25 2006, 10:40 AM~4925540
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Feb 25 2006, 01:17 PM~4926690
> *THERES ALOT OF ISSUES THAT WE DISCUSS AT THE U.L.A. MEETINGS EVERY OTHER WEDSNESDAY , AND UNLESS YOU PERSONALLY ATTEND ONE EVERY NOW AND THEN YOU WILL HAVE NO IDEA ON WHATS GOING ON AND THE REASONS THAT ARE BEHIND ON THE THINGS WE DECIDE TO DO !
> *


True bro and I understand but thats why in previous topics i have stated why cant info be put on LAYITLOW so everyone can know what going on! shit i would be willing to pay a fee just to get a PM sent to me to see what's going down in the ULA!!! Bottom line I wish the OG's that started the ULA would come back!!!!! but anyways I just thought it was wrong that there is a picnic on the same day of a carshow, and plus the Houston peeps are coming down to shows us love I say lets show them love and put on a show but thats my 2 cents!!!!! much love 2 the ULA!!!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Now let's not get it twisted, I wasn't even at the ULA meeting. This picnic has nothing to do with the "Houston drama" as everyone likes to say. I had no idea of the picnic until I saw it on LayItLow, just like ya'll. And ask the ULA, I never told them not to go to the show, or have a picnic that day. I posted my show date on here months before the other show, and we politely rescheduled ours to eliminate any controversy. So, say what you will, but why don't you go to a ULA meeting to see what is going on. This is something between the promoter of the other show and the ULA...we didn't instigate anything.


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Feb 25 2006, 11:34 AM~4925984
> *Yep Put the Blame on me......
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :rofl:  :tongue:  uffin:  :thumbsup:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: oh damn to much rolling.... :barf:
> *


i give synbad probs he has been there for the ula because he choses to,not because 97.9 wants him to be there yeah they might sponser a show but my opinion not any one elses is they have been there for the ula while other local stations have ignored the ula.they were there before they started to sponser shows


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 25 2006, 05:31 PM~4927436
> *Now let's not get it twisted, I wasn't even at the ULA meeting.  This picnic has nothing to do with the "Houston drama" as everyone likes to say.  I had no idea of the picnic until I saw it on LayItLow, just like ya'll.  And ask the ULA, I never told them not to go to the show, or have a picnic that day.  I posted my show date on here months before the other show, and we politely rescheduled ours to eliminate any controversy.  So, say what you will, but why don't you go to a ULA meeting to see what is going on.  This is something between the promoter of the other show and the ULA...we didn't instigate anything.
> *


 Thats true,he wasnt there last meeting.I remember him coming to the ULA meeting and told us about his car show long time ago, then this Vato from Bumper 2 Bumper comes up with the same date.And homie from magnificos decided to change his date to may,so that we could go to both shows.This was a ULA decision.


----------



## MR40CLIP (Feb 20, 2006)

man im pissed!!!! im having a cook out that same day!!!!  :ugh: :guns: with a booty shake contest, a hop competition and a pit bull fight!!! here in delrio texas!!!! damn it!  you guys are just trying to shit on my picknic!!!! its a conspiracy i tell ya!!! :ugh:  :guns:


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

OK I GOT THE SCOOP. ACCORDING TO SOME UNDISCLOSED SOURCES, THE PROMOTERS WILL NOT ANSWER ANY QUESTIONS. FOR EXAMPLE REGISTRATION, PRIZES, CARHOP, ETC. HELL, THERES SOME PEOPLE WHO DONT EVEN KNOW IF THERE WILL EVEN BE A SHOW FOR THAT WEEKEND.

WITH THAT SAID, WHOEVER THE PROMOTER IS, YOU NEED TO STEP UP AND TAKE CARE OF THIS BUSINESS QUICK OR YOU WILL HAVE A DEAD ASS SHOW.

THATS WHAT SHOULDVE BEEN SAID IN THE FIRST PLACE. ITS NOT JUST ANOTHER DAY AT THE PARK.


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Feb 25 2006, 06:29 PM~4927233
> *will be there just like we said we would :biggrin:
> *


we were going to the Bumper to Bumper show months before this other picnic was mentioned. We have been waiting for months. I am sorry that you guys feel this way, I have nothing against the ULA (and we have representation at the meetings!). A picnic in the park can be done at any time, but this is the reason why promoters don't want to do anything in Dallas ..because nobody wants to back up the shows. that is my 2 cents :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 25 2006, 04:31 PM~4927436
> *Now let's not get it twisted, I wasn't even at the ULA meeting.  This picnic has nothing to do with the "Houston drama" as everyone likes to say.  I had no idea of the picnic until I saw it on LayItLow, just like ya'll.  And ask the ULA, I never told them not to go to the show, or have a picnic that day.  I posted my show date on here months before the other show, and we politely rescheduled ours to eliminate any controversy.  So, say what you will, but why don't you go to a ULA meeting to see what is going on.  This is something between the promoter of the other show and the ULA...we didn't instigate anything.
> *


OH WE WILL BE AT EVERY SHOW!!! IN TEXAS!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Feb 25 2006, 07:51 PM~4928479
> *we were going to the Bumper to Bumper show months before this other picnic was mentioned.  We have been registered for months.  I am sorry that you guys feel this way, I have nothing against the ULA (and we have representation at the meetings!).  A picnic in the park can be done at any time, but this is the reason why promoters don't want to do anything in Dallas ..because nobody wants to back up the shows. that is my 2 cents  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Should be a good time at the park homies. We'll also have a hop, but that goes without saying.. We had about 4-5 really good picnic last year at Keist park and I would expect it to be the same this year. First ULA Sun in the park picnic for 2006.. Starting the year off right..


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

WE HAVE HAD BOTH EVENTS MEANING BUMPER TO BUMPER AND LOS MAGNIFICOS MARKED DOWN TO ATTEND THIS YEAR IN DFW AND HOUSTON ALONG WITH ULA EVENTS. I READ THESE FORUMS AND SOMETIMES WONDER IF THE PROMOTERS GET A KICK OUT OF THE WAY AND HOW EASY IT IS TO GET THINGS TO PAN OUT FOR A WIN WIN SITIUATION FOR THEM, YOU HAVE ONE PROMOTER THAT DOES NOT SHOW TO A ULA MEETING TO LET US KNOW WHATS GOING DOWN FOR A SHOW,THEN WE HAD ONE THAT SKIPPED OUT THE DOOR WITH THE PRIZE WINNINGS AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST YOU HAVE ONE THAT TELLS US IF YOU DO NOT WANT YOUR CAR TO GET FUCKED UP BY THE PEOPLE WHO ARE THERE TO SEE THE CONCERT FOR US TO GO OUT AND BYE AND PUT UP DO NOT TOUCH SIGNS. I THINK I MIGHT JUST SHOW UP TO THE NEXT ULA MEETING AND REQUEST THAT WE START TAKING MONEY DONATIONS SO WE CAN PURCHASE SOME 3-D GLASSES AND START READING BETWEEN THE LINES I PERSONALLY WILL BE ATTENDING THE MARCH 19TH SHOW AND HOPE TO SEE OTHER ULA MEMBERS THERE AND FOR THE ONES THAT GO TO THE PARK BE SAFE AND HAVE FUN BECUASE AT THE END OF THE DAY WE WILL STILL BE UNITED.


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Feb 25 2006, 08:51 PM~4928479
> *we were going to the Bumper to Bumper show months before this other picnic was mentioned.  We have been waiting  for months.  I am sorry that you guys feel this way, I have nothing against the ULA (and we have representation at the meetings!).  A picnic in the park can be done at any time, but this is the reason why promoters don't want to do anything in Dallas ..because nobody wants to back up the shows. that is my 2 cents  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

THERE IS A LITTLE MORE INFO ON THIS FLYER. LIKE CASH AND A PHONE NUMBER.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Feb 26 2006, 12:39 AM~4930064
> *WE HAVE HAD BOTH EVENTS MEANING BUMPER TO BUMPER AND LOS MAGNIFICOS MARKED DOWN TO ATTEND THIS YEAR IN DFW AND HOUSTON ALONG WITH ULA EVENTS. I READ THESE FORUMS AND SOMETIMES WONDER IF THE PROMOTERS GET A KICK OUT OF THE WAY AND HOW EASY IT IS TO GET THINGS TO PAN OUT FOR A WIN WIN SITIUATION FOR THEM, YOU HAVE ONE PROMOTER THAT DOES NOT SHOW TO A ULA MEETING TO LET US KNOW WHATS GOING DOWN FOR A SHOW,THEN WE HAD ONE THAT SKIPPED OUT THE DOOR WITH THE PRIZE WINNINGS AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST YOU HAVE ONE THAT TELLS US IF YOU DO NOT WANT YOUR CAR TO GET FUCKED UP BY THE PEOPLE WHO ARE THERE TO SEE THE CONCERT FOR US TO GO OUT AND BYE AND PUT UP DO NOT TOUCH SIGNS. I THINK I MIGHT JUST SHOW UP TO THE NEXT ULA MEETING AND REQUEST THAT WE START TAKING MONEY DONATIONS SO WE CAN PURCHASE SOME 3-D GLASSES AND START READING BETWEEN THE LINES I PERSONALLY  WILL BE ATTENDING THE MARCH 19TH SHOW AND HOPE TO SEE OTHER ULA MEMBERS THERE AND FOR THE ONES THAT GO TO THE PARK BE SAFE AND HAVE FUN BECUASE AT THE END OF THE DAY WE WILL STILL BE UNITED.
> *



already "B" 3D GLASSES????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
MORE LIKE 4D!!!!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Feb 25 2006, 05:09 PM~4927591
> *Thats true,he wasnt there last meeting.I remember him coming to the ULA meeting and told us about his car show long time ago, then this Vato from Bumper 2 Bumper comes up with the same date.And homie from magnificos decided to change his date to may,so that we could go to both shows.This was a ULA decision.
> *


 :0 WHAT GIVES ULA????? :scrutinize:


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)

*<span style=\'colorurple\'>The Dallas "Bumper 2 Bumper" was planned since August '05. I announced March 19 as the show date after calling other venues and speaking to the event coordinator at the Dallas Fair Park. The gentleman had informed me that the date was taken for a trade show and no carshow was booked. Jon Chuck had announced the Beats show for March 19, my event was already booked. I called the Fair Park and again spoke to the event coordinator. The gentleman stated that the Beat had requested the same date but, they had a trade show already booked. I do not have any disrespect to the Dallas ULA. I did speak to John / Homie Stylin the week of Christmas and beieng on a short notice I was unable to attend due to my daughters music label. I will be meeting with Louis on Monday.

So, my question to Jon Chuc is...How can you reshedule an event if the event's venue was not even booked. 

If you all have any questions please give me a call @ 281-296-7659.
All promotions will start this week!


Respectfully,

Richard Carmona</span>*


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

SO BOTTOM LINE IS THAT THERE WILL BE A SHOW AND WE SHOULD SUPPORT THE BUMPER 2 BUMPER SHOW. WE CAN ALWAYS HAVE A PICNIC AS YOU ALL KNOW THERE ARE A SHITLOAD OF NICE WEEKENDS HERE IN NORTH TEXAS.

EVERYONE WAS PISSED WHEN LRM PULLED OUT OF DALLAS SO A SHOW HERE IN MARCH AND ANOTHER IN MAY IS AWESOME. HOW CAN YOU NOT APPRECIATE 2 SHOWS IN NORTH TEXAS THIS YEAR.

BUMPER 2 BUMPER
EASTER SUNDAY
97.9 CAR SHOW
MAJESTIX PICNIC
ESTILO SHOW
AND 4-5 PICNICS IN BETWEEN
PLUS SAN ANTONIO AND HOUSTON LRM SHOWS

THAT SOUNDS LIKE ONE HELL OF A SUMMER FOR ALL OF US
:thumbsup: 

LETS PUT IT DOWN LIKE WE KNOW WE CAN :biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Feb 26 2006, 01:42 PM~4932060
> *SO BOTTOM LINE IS THAT THERE WILL BE A SHOW AND WE SHOULD SUPPORT THE BUMPER 2 BUMPER SHOW. WE CAN ALWAYS HAVE A PICNIC AS YOU ALL KNOW THERE ARE A SHITLOAD OF NICE WEEKENDS HERE IN NORTH TEXAS.
> 
> EVERYONE WAS PISSED WHEN LRM PULLED OUT OF DALLAS SO A SHOW HERE IN MARCH AND ANOTHER IN MAY IS AWESOME. HOW CAN YOU NOT APPRECIATE 2 SHOWS IN NORTH TEXAS THIS YEAR.
> ...


true :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Feb 26 2006, 12:42 PM~4932060
> *SO BOTTOM LINE IS THAT THERE WILL BE A SHOW AND WE SHOULD SUPPORT THE BUMPER 2 BUMPER SHOW. WE CAN ALWAYS HAVE A PICNIC AS YOU ALL KNOW THERE ARE A SHITLOAD OF NICE WEEKENDS HERE IN NORTH TEXAS.
> 
> EVERYONE WAS PISSED WHEN LRM PULLED OUT OF DALLAS SO A SHOW HERE IN MARCH AND ANOTHER IN MAY IS AWESOME. HOW CAN YOU NOT APPRECIATE 2 SHOWS IN NORTH TEXAS THIS YEAR.
> ...


damn right homie!!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: FORTWORTHAZTEC, mrwhitney, Synbad979
:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

Wow I be the most powerful person in Dallas.
Thanks I accept that award!

:barf: this time I'll throw up before I start rolling.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: oh damn not again... :barf:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

Attention Attention:
at 11:21 pm on Sunday Feb. 26th there were 2 people looking at this thread it was fortworthaztec and synbad

That is all you may now return to your reading different threads on Layitlow.com

Thank you come again......

Oh and at 11:22pm Synbad left the site....
If you would like to know how the rest of the night went please feel free to pm me in the morning.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:0 yea true!!!! Me and Synbad!!!!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Feb 26 2006, 09:21 PM~4935075
> *Attention Attention:
> at 11:21 pm on Sunday Feb. 26th there were 2 people looking at this thread it was fortworthaztec and synbad
> 
> ...


3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: FORTWORTHAZTEC, Synbad979, radicalkingz



your back so soon?


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Feb 26 2006, 11:21 PM~4935075
> *Attention Attention:
> at 11:21 pm on Sunday Feb. 26th there were 2 people looking at this thread it was fortworthaztec and synbad
> 
> ...


ATENTION ATTENTION THE TEXAS GIANTS WILL BE AT THE BUMPER TO BUMPER CARSHOW I WILL ACCEPT THE TROPHY FOR FIRST PLACE AND YOU CAN DRINK 2 AND CALL ME IN THE MORNING AND I WILL POST PICS I DONT HAVE TO RECIEVE A PAYCHECK TO SHOW I DO IT FOR THE LOVE OF THE SPORT


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:0 paychecks!!!!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

THIS SOUNDS LIKE TOO MUCH DRAMA BUT, I WILL BE GOING TO THE SHOW, WE GOT PLEANTY OF COOKOUTS IN OUR FUTURE THIS YEAR. 

~RESPECT~


----------



## tekbishop (Sep 10, 2005)

Is this a FREE event?


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

i'll b at the cookout


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Feb 26 2006, 01:42 PM~4932060
> *SO BOTTOM LINE IS THAT THERE WILL BE A SHOW AND WE SHOULD SUPPORT THE BUMPER 2 BUMPER SHOW. WE CAN ALWAYS HAVE A PICNIC AS YOU ALL KNOW THERE ARE A SHITLOAD OF NICE WEEKENDS HERE IN NORTH TEXAS.
> 
> EVERYONE WAS PISSED WHEN LRM PULLED OUT OF DALLAS SO A SHOW HERE IN MARCH AND ANOTHER IN MAY IS AWESOME. HOW CAN YOU NOT APPRECIATE 2 SHOWS IN NORTH TEXAS THIS YEAR.
> ...


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

There seems to be some confusion on why this picnic is happening on the March 19th, the same day as the Bumper 2 Bumper show. 


*The ULA was started to give the metroplex riders a backbone against all shows/promoters. Not all shows/promoters are created equal, as we all know some are shady and some are legit. The ULA isn't just an organization in place to pick on certain subject matters and then rally the troops against those problems. The ULA actually has a complex genetic make-up of clubs, business owners, and individuals who all have different agendas on what's best for them and their situations. So when we decide to do something, we don't just fly off the seat of our pants, we try and come to the best all-around solution of what's right. When this happens, everyone has the potential to lose. Business lose advertisment, clubs lose trophys and everyone loses the enjoyment of the sport. But the ULA has learned that there is strength in numbers. So when a promoter just doesn't answer questions, or doesn't produce flyers, or doesn't pay out, or doesn't provide proper security, something has to be done. We've all been burned and sometimes taking it back to basics (old school chilling at the park where we all started out) is the best thing to do.*

I know the ULA has no ill feelings towards anyone that attends the show.
****************WE DO WHAT WE DO*****************


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Feb 26 2006, 02:39 AM~4930064
> *WE HAVE HAD BOTH EVENTS MEANING BUMPER TO BUMPER AND LOS MAGNIFICOS MARKED DOWN TO ATTEND THIS YEAR IN DFW AND HOUSTON ALONG WITH ULA EVENTS. I READ THESE FORUMS AND SOMETIMES WONDER IF THE PROMOTERS GET A KICK OUT OF THE WAY AND HOW EASY IT IS TO GET THINGS TO PAN OUT FOR A WIN WIN SITIUATION FOR THEM, YOU HAVE ONE PROMOTER THAT DOES NOT SHOW TO A ULA MEETING TO LET US KNOW WHATS GOING DOWN FOR A SHOW,THEN WE HAD ONE THAT SKIPPED OUT THE DOOR WITH THE PRIZE WINNINGS AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST YOU HAVE ONE THAT TELLS US IF YOU DO NOT WANT YOUR CAR TO GET FUCKED UP BY THE PEOPLE WHO ARE THERE TO SEE THE CONCERT FOR US TO GO OUT AND BYE AND PUT UP DO NOT TOUCH SIGNS. I THINK I MIGHT JUST SHOW UP TO THE NEXT ULA MEETING AND REQUEST THAT WE START TAKING MONEY DONATIONS SO WE CAN PURCHASE SOME 3-D GLASSES AND START READING BETWEEN THE LINES I PERSONALLY  WILL BE ATTENDING THE MARCH 19TH SHOW AND HOPE TO SEE OTHER ULA MEMBERS THERE AND FOR THE ONES THAT GO TO THE PARK BE SAFE AND HAVE FUN BECUASE AT THE END OF THE DAY WE WILL STILL BE UNITED.
> *


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:0


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

good luck to every one who goes to the show.


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Feb 26 2006, 01:42 PM~4932060
> *SO BOTTOM LINE IS THAT THERE WILL BE A SHOW AND WE SHOULD SUPPORT THE BUMPER 2 BUMPER SHOW. WE CAN ALWAYS HAVE A PICNIC AS YOU ALL KNOW THERE ARE A SHITLOAD OF NICE WEEKENDS HERE IN NORTH TEXAS.
> 
> EVERYONE WAS PISSED WHEN LRM PULLED OUT OF DALLAS SO A SHOW HERE IN MARCH AND ANOTHER IN MAY IS AWESOME. HOW CAN YOU NOT APPRECIATE 2 SHOWS IN NORTH TEXAS THIS YEAR.
> ...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Feb 27 2006, 10:23 AM~4937583
> *good luck to every one who goes to the show.
> *


THANKS BRO! HOPE TO SEE YOU AT FUTURE PIC-NIC'S!!!!


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Feb 25 2006, 09:40 AM~4925540
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bumper 2 Bumper_@Feb 26 2006, 09:26 AM~4930761
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>The Dallas "Bumper 2 Bumper" was planned since August '05. I announced March 19 as the show date after calling other venues and speaking to the event coordinator at the Dallas Fair Park. The gentleman had informed me that the date was taken for a trade show and no carshow was booked. Jon Chuck had announced the Beats show for March 19, my event was already booked. I called the Fair Park and again spoke to the event coordinator. The gentleman stated that the Beat had requested the same date but, they had a trade show already booked. I do not have any disrespect to the Dallas ULA. I did speak to John / Homie Stylin the week of Christmas and beieng on a short notice I was unable to attend due to my daughters music label. I will be meeting with Louis on Monday.
> 
> So, my question to Jon Chuc is...How can you reshedule an event if the event's venue was not even booked.
> ...


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@Feb 27 2006, 06:36 AM~4936190
> *There seems to be some confusion on why this picnic is happening on the March 19th, the same day as the Bumper 2 Bumper show.
> The ULA was started to give the metroplex riders a backbone against all shows/promoters. Not all shows/promoters are created equal, as we all know some are shady and some are legit. The ULA isn't just an organization in place to pick on certain subject matters and then rally the troops against those problems. The ULA actually has a complex genetic make-up of clubs, business owners, and individuals who all have different agendas on what's best for them and their situations. So when we decide to do something, we don't just fly off the seat of our pants, we try and come to the best all-around solution of what's right. When this happens, everyone has the potential to lose. Business lose advertisment, clubs lose trophys and everyone loses the enjoyment of the sport. But the ULA has learned that there is strength in numbers. So when a promoter just doesn't answer questions, or doesn't produce flyers, or doesn't pay out, or doesn't provide proper security, something has to be done. We've all been burned and sometimes taking it back to basics (old school chilling at the park where we all started out) is the best thing to do.
> 
> ...



Dont let this divide the lowrider movement like here in Houston..U guy need to stand united as a whole


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Feb 26 2006, 12:14 AM~4928935
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevylo97_@Feb 27 2006, 08:30 PM~4941310
> *Dont let this divide the lowrider movement like here in Houston..U guy need to stand united as a whole
> *


Very well said homie, we appreciate your comments. We want promotors to have sucessful shows here, were not asking for much, just respect.. Why because we our the car show and I think most people forget that, there is no car show without cars. And promotors don't build your cars.. The ULA is stands united...


----------



## viejitos49 (Mar 3, 2005)

I JUST WANT TO LEAVE THE HOUSE, I WANT TO CRUISE MI TROKITA


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos49_@Feb 28 2006, 05:32 PM~4948385
> *I JUST WANT TO LEAVE THE HOUSE, I WANT TO CRUISE MI TROKITA
> *


 :biggrin: with a clean ride like that i would too


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

sup danny boy


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
NO DISRESPECT ON ANYONE AS WELL COMING FROM THE FORTWORTHAZTEC, MY THING IS THAT I FELT THAT IT WAS WRONG TO HAVE A PIC-NIC ON THE SAME DAY OF CAR-SHOW, BUT MUCH LUV TO THE ULA AND TO THE ULA MEMBERS GOING TO THE SHOW AND TO THE ONES GOING TO THE PIC-NIC MUCH LUV. SPOKE TO JOHN HOMIE STYLIN YESTERDAY ASWELL, AND AS YOU ALL KNOW IT WAS A LONG TALK BUT WE UNDERSTOOD EACH OTHER, SYNBAD I UNDERSTAND AND RESPECT WHAT YOU HAVE DONE FOR THE ULA AND LOWRIDING COMMUNITY MUCH PROPS, LIKE I SAID I JUST FELT IT WAS WRONG TO HAVE A ULA PIC-NIC/ANOTHER ULA PRODUCTION AS YOU PUT IT ON THE FLYIER ON THE SAME DAY OF A SHOW THAT COMES FROM H-TOWN WE NEED AS MANY SHOWS HERE IN THE D/FW AS WE CAN, WE ALREADY LOST ON AND LIKE "B" SAID I BET THERE WILL BE MANY FROM THE ULA GOING TO S.A. AND H-TOWN FOR LRM SHOWS!!!! BUT WE ALL NEED TO STAND UNITED, ALL TEXAS CLUBS AND TEXAS SOLO RIDERZ!!!! 

ONE LUV AND THATS TEXAS LUV!!!!


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 1 2006, 12:11 PM~4952556
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> NO DISRESPECT ON ANYONE AS WELL COMING FROM THE FORTWORTHAZTEC, MY THING IS THAT I FELT THAT IT WAS WRONG TO HAVE A PIC-NIC ON THE SAME DAY OF CAR-SHOW, BUT MUCH LUV TO THE ULA AND TO THE ULA MEMBERS GOING TO THE SHOW AND TO THE ONES GOING TO THE PIC-NIC MUCH LUV. SPOKE TO JOHN HOMIE STYLIN YESTERDAY ASWELL, AND AS YOU ALL KNOW IT WAS A LONG TALK BUT WE UNDERSTOOD EACH OTHER, SYNBAD I UNDERSTAND AND RESPECT WHAT YOU HAVE DONE FOR THE ULA AND LOWRIDING COMMUNITY MUCH PROPS, LIKE I SAID I JUST FELT IT WAS WRONG TO HAVE A ULA PIC-NIC/ANOTHER ULA PRODUCTION AS YOU PUT IT ON THE FLYIER ON THE SAME DAY OF A SHOW THAT COMES FROM H-TOWN WE NEED AS MANY SHOWS HERE IN THE D/FW AS WE CAN, WE ALREADY LOST ON AND LIKE "B" SAID I BET THERE WILL BE MANY FROM THE ULA GOING TO S.A. AND H-TOWN FOR LRM SHOWS!!!! BUT WE ALL NEED TO STAND UNITED, ALL TEXAS CLUBS AND TEXAS SOLO RIDERZ!!!!
> 
> ...


TRUE


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Feb 26 2006, 11:34 PM~4935141
> *ATENTION ATTENTION THE TEXAS GIANTS WILL BE AT THE BUMPER TO BUMPER CARSHOW I WILL ACCEPT THE TROPHY FOR FIRST PLACE AND YOU CAN DRINK 2 AND CALL ME IN THE MORNING AND I WILL POST PICS I DONT HAVE TO RECIEVE A PAYCHECK TO SHOW I DO IT FOR THE LOVE OF THE SPORT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 1 2006, 11:11 AM~4952556
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> NO DISRESPECT ON ANYONE AS WELL COMING FROM THE FORTWORTHAZTEC, MY THING IS THAT I FELT THAT IT WAS WRONG TO HAVE A PIC-NIC ON THE SAME DAY OF CAR-SHOW, BUT MUCH LUV TO THE ULA AND TO THE ULA MEMBERS GOING TO THE SHOW AND TO THE ONES GOING TO THE PIC-NIC MUCH LUV. SPOKE TO JOHN HOMIE STYLIN YESTERDAY ASWELL, AND AS YOU ALL KNOW IT WAS A LONG TALK BUT WE UNDERSTOOD EACH OTHER, SYNBAD I UNDERSTAND AND RESPECT WHAT YOU HAVE DONE FOR THE ULA AND LOWRIDING COMMUNITY MUCH PROPS, LIKE I SAID I JUST FELT IT WAS WRONG TO HAVE A ULA PIC-NIC/ANOTHER ULA PRODUCTION AS YOU PUT IT ON THE FLYIER ON THE SAME DAY OF A SHOW THAT COMES FROM H-TOWN WE NEED AS MANY SHOWS HERE IN THE D/FW AS WE CAN, WE ALREADY LOST ON AND LIKE "B" SAID I BET THERE WILL BE MANY FROM THE ULA GOING TO S.A. AND H-TOWN FOR LRM SHOWS!!!! BUT WE ALL NEED TO STAND UNITED, ALL TEXAS CLUBS AND TEXAS SOLO RIDERZ!!!!
> 
> ...



Hey homie, what your try'n to say?

'SPOKE TO JOHN HOMIE STYLIN YESTERDAY AS WELL, AND AS YOU ALL KNOW IT WAS A LONG TALK'

Ok I guess I'm suspect on this talk'n thing..LOL,LOL.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I think the bottom line is we all have the right to disagree but let's don't get personal about it..


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 1 2006, 02:58 PM~4955282
> *Hey homie, what your try'n to say?
> 
> 'SPOKE TO JOHN HOMIE STYLIN YESTERDAY AS WELL, AND AS YOU ALL KNOW IT WAS A LONG TALK'
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR47CLIP (Feb 28, 2006)

THE ULA DID NOT NOTIFY ME OF THIS ''PICKNIC'' BEING ON THE SAME DAY AS MY ''DEL RIO TEXAS SUPER JAM'' COOK OUT/BOOTY SHAKE CONTEST!!! IM VERY OFFENDED AND UPSET WITH ALL THE U.L.A MEMBERS AND AS AN ORGANIZATION AS A WHOLE!


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

N E THANG GOING ON THIS WEEKEND


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Mar 1 2006, 09:07 AM~4952177
> *sup danny boy
> *


whats up roy :wave:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 2 2006, 01:46 PM~4960547
> *whats up roy :wave:
> *


SUP MY ***** :biggrin:


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

SHIT, I BET LRM IS GETTING A KICK OUT OF US RIGHT NOW. DFW CANT EVEN GET OUR SHIT RIGHT AROUND HERE.


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 1 2006, 10:02 AM~4952146
> *:biggrin: with a clean ride like that i would too
> *


mine is not clean but damn it! :biggrin:


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)

*BUMPER 2 BUMPER CARSHOW & CONCERT

DALLAS CONVENTION CENTER

MARCH 19, 2006

SET UP: SATURDAY MARCH 18, 7 AM-5 PM

ELECTRICITY: $85 15 AMP CIRCUIT

$125 20 AMP CIRCUIT



BOOTH/SHOW INFO: 281-296-7659*


----------



## TIDO_50 (Feb 14, 2006)

TO THE PERSON THROWING THE BUMPER 2 BUMPER SHOW WHY IS IT THAT I ONLY SEE YOU ATTACKING THE MAY SHOW AND BY READING ALL THE PAST POST I HAVE NOT YET SEEN THE PROMOTER FROM THAT SHOW SAY ANYTHING NEGATIVE ABOUT YOU OR YOUR SHOW I'M FROM DALLAS AND I DID GO TO YOUR HOUSTON SHOW AND YOU HAD ALOT OF FAVORTIZIM TOWARDS A CERTAIN CLUB I SAW HOW MAD YOU MADE EVERYONE I'M SORRY TO SAY BUT YOU SIR ARE FULL OF LIES AND I PERSONALLY WOULD NEVER WANT TO STEP FOOT AT YOUR SHOW BUT FOR THE ONES WHO DO GO THE ONLY WAY THEY WILL FIND OUT HOW BAD OF A PERSON THIS GUY IS, IS BY GOING AND FINDING OUT YOURSELF SO GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE PEEPS THAT DO GO.


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIDO_50_@Mar 3 2006, 07:33 PM~4971264
> *TO THE PERSON THROWING THE BUMPER 2 BUMPER SHOW WHY IS IT THAT I ONLY SEE YOU ATTACKING THE MAY SHOW AND BY READING ALL THE PAST POST I HAVE NOT YET SEEN THE PROMOTER FROM THAT SHOW SAY ANYTHING NEGATIVE ABOUT YOU OR YOUR SHOW I'M FROM DALLAS AND I DID GO TO YOUR HOUSTON SHOW AND YOU HAD ALOT OF FAVORTIZIM TOWARDS A CERTAIN CLUB I SAW HOW MAD YOU MADE EVERYONE I'M SORRY TO SAY BUT YOU SIR ARE FULL OF LIES AND I PERSONALLY WOULD NEVER WANT TO STEP FOOT AT YOUR SHOW BUT FOR THE ONES WHO DO GO THE ONLY WAY THEY WILL FIND OUT HOW BAD OF A PERSON THIS GUY IS, IS BY GOING AND FINDING OUT YOURSELF SO GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE PEEPS THAT DO GO.
> *


damn :buttkick: :twak:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIDO_50_@Mar 3 2006, 05:33 PM~4971264
> *TO THE PERSON THROWING THE BUMPER 2 BUMPER SHOW WHY IS IT THAT I ONLY SEE YOU ATTACKING THE MAY SHOW AND BY READING ALL THE PAST POST I HAVE NOT YET SEEN THE PROMOTER FROM THAT SHOW SAY ANYTHING NEGATIVE ABOUT YOU OR YOUR SHOW I'M FROM DALLAS AND I DID GO TO YOUR HOUSTON SHOW AND YOU HAD ALOT OF FAVORTIZIM TOWARDS A CERTAIN CLUB I SAW HOW MAD YOU MADE EVERYONE I'M SORRY TO SAY BUT YOU SIR ARE FULL OF LIES AND I PERSONALLY WOULD NEVER WANT TO STEP FOOT AT YOUR SHOW BUT FOR THE ONES WHO DO GO THE ONLY WAY THEY WILL FIND OUT HOW BAD OF A PERSON THIS GUY IS, IS BY GOING AND FINDING OUT YOURSELF SO GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE PEEPS THAT DO GO.
> *


DAMN, THATS WHY I'M GOING TO THE PARK.


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

Remember ULA meeting this week. Does anyone have anything that they would like to have on the agenda. Let me know


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIDO_50_@Mar 3 2006, 05:33 PM~4971264
> *TO THE PERSON THROWING THE BUMPER 2 BUMPER SHOW WHY IS IT THAT I ONLY SEE YOU ATTACKING THE MAY SHOW AND BY READING ALL THE PAST POST I HAVE NOT YET SEEN THE PROMOTER FROM THAT SHOW SAY ANYTHING NEGATIVE ABOUT YOU OR YOUR SHOW I'M FROM DALLAS AND I DID GO TO YOUR HOUSTON SHOW AND YOU HAD ALOT OF FAVORTIZIM TOWARDS A CERTAIN CLUB I SAW HOW MAD YOU MADE EVERYONE I'M SORRY TO SAY BUT YOU SIR ARE FULL OF LIES AND I PERSONALLY WOULD NEVER WANT TO STEP FOOT AT YOUR SHOW BUT FOR THE ONES WHO DO GO THE ONLY WAY THEY WILL FIND OUT HOW BAD OF A PERSON THIS GUY IS, IS BY GOING AND FINDING OUT YOURSELF SO GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE PEEPS THAT DO GO.
> *


 :angry: kiest park :biggrin:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 6 2006, 10:52 AM~4985384
> *:angry: kiest park  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIDO_50_@Mar 3 2006, 06:33 PM~4971264
> *TO THE PERSON THROWING THE BUMPER 2 BUMPER SHOW WHY IS IT THAT I ONLY SEE YOU ATTACKING THE MAY SHOW AND BY READING ALL THE PAST POST I HAVE NOT YET SEEN THE PROMOTER FROM THAT SHOW SAY ANYTHING NEGATIVE ABOUT YOU OR YOUR SHOW I'M FROM DALLAS AND I DID GO TO YOUR HOUSTON SHOW AND YOU HAD ALOT OF FAVORTIZIM TOWARDS A CERTAIN CLUB I SAW HOW MAD YOU MADE EVERYONE I'M SORRY TO SAY BUT YOU SIR ARE FULL OF LIES AND I PERSONALLY WOULD NEVER WANT TO STEP FOOT AT YOUR SHOW BUT FOR THE ONES WHO DO GO THE ONLY WAY THEY WILL FIND OUT HOW BAD OF A PERSON THIS GUY IS, IS BY GOING AND FINDING OUT YOURSELF SO GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE PEEPS THAT DO GO.
> *


I AM GOING TO THE SHOW. IF IT TANKS THEN YOU ALL CAN SAY "WE TOLD YOU SO" I HOPE THE 19TH IS A GOOD DAY FOR THE SHOW AND THE PICNIC. FOR THOSE GOING TO THE PICNIC BE SAFE, HAVE A GOOD TIME AND I WILL SEE Y'ALL AT THE NEXT ONE. FOR THOSE GOING TO THE SHOW GOOD LUCK AND SEE YOU THERE. I HOPE THIS IS THE ONLY STUMBLE WE HAVE FOR 2006


----------



## TXBROUGHAM (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR47CLIP_@Mar 1 2006, 11:45 PM~4958060
> *THE ULA DID NOT NOTIFY ME OF THIS ''PICKNIC'' BEING ON THE SAME DAY AS MY ''DEL RIO TEXAS SUPER JAM'' COOK OUT/BOOTY SHAKE CONTEST!!! IM VERY OFFENDED AND UPSET WITH ALL THE U.L.A MEMBERS AND  AS AN ORGANIZATION AS A WHOLE!
> *


ULA NO VALEN DICKERSONS!


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 6 2006, 11:08 PM~4991727
> *I AM GOING TO THE SHOW. IF IT TANKS THEN YOU ALL CAN SAY "WE TOLD YOU SO" I HOPE THE 19TH IS A GOOD DAY FOR THE SHOW AND THE PICNIC. FOR THOSE GOING TO THE PICNIC BE SAFE, HAVE A GOOD TIME AND I WILL SEE Y'ALL AT THE NEXT ONE. FOR THOSE GOING TO THE SHOW GOOD LUCK AND SEE YOU THERE. I HOPE THIS IS THE ONLY STUMBLE WE HAVE FOR 2006
> *


come on down after the show ill have some colds ones big dawg


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TXBROUGHAM_@Mar 7 2006, 03:32 AM~4992434
> *ULA NO VALEN DICKERSONS!
> *


I GUESS HE'S NOT COMING TO THE PARK  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

yall ready to kick it at the park. and get fucked up. uffin:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 8 2006, 10:44 AM~5001678
> *yall ready to kick it at the park. and get fucked up.  uffin:
> *


You bringing the beer


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

YOU KNOW IT. :thumbsup:


----------



## ILLUSIONZ95 (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TIDO_50_@Mar 3 2006, 05:33 PM~4971264
> *TO THE PERSON THROWING THE BUMPER 2 BUMPER SHOW WHY IS IT THAT I ONLY SEE YOU ATTACKING THE MAY SHOW AND BY READING ALL THE PAST POST I HAVE NOT YET SEEN THE PROMOTER FROM THAT SHOW SAY ANYTHING NEGATIVE ABOUT YOU OR YOUR SHOW I'M FROM DALLAS AND I DID GO TO YOUR HOUSTON SHOW AND YOU HAD ALOT OF FAVORTIZIM TOWARDS A CERTAIN CLUB I SAW HOW MAD YOU MADE EVERYONE I'M SORRY TO SAY BUT YOU SIR ARE FULL OF LIES AND I PERSONALLY WOULD NEVER WANT TO STEP FOOT AT YOUR SHOW BUT FOR THE ONES WHO DO GO THE ONLY WAY THEY WILL FIND OUT HOW BAD OF A PERSON THIS GUY IS, IS BY GOING AND FINDING OUT YOURSELF SO GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE PEEPS THAT DO GO.
> *


  :guns: FUK THA ULA AND THE BUMPER TO BUMPER!!! IM GONNA GO TO CHURCH ON SUNDAY!!!  :guns:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 7 2006, 05:28 PM~4996585
> *come on down after the show ill have some colds ones big dawg
> *


ALREADY HOMIE!!! YOU KNOW I AIN'T GONNA PASS UP NO BEER!!!


----------



## Calilowridin06 (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TIDO_50_@Mar 3 2006, 06:33 PM~4971264
> *TO THE PERSON THROWING THE BUMPER 2 BUMPER SHOW WHY IS IT THAT I ONLY SEE YOU ATTACKING THE MAY SHOW AND BY READING ALL THE PAST POST I HAVE NOT YET SEEN THE PROMOTER FROM THAT SHOW SAY ANYTHING NEGATIVE ABOUT YOU OR YOUR SHOW I'M FROM DALLAS AND I DID GO TO YOUR HOUSTON SHOW AND YOU HAD ALOT OF FAVORTIZIM TOWARDS A CERTAIN CLUB I SAW HOW MAD YOU MADE EVERYONE I'M SORRY TO SAY BUT YOU SIR ARE FULL OF LIES AND I PERSONALLY WOULD NEVER WANT TO STEP FOOT AT YOUR SHOW BUT FOR THE ONES WHO DO GO THE ONLY WAY THEY WILL FIND OUT HOW BAD OF A PERSON THIS GUY IS, IS BY GOING AND FINDING OUT YOURSELF SO GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE PEEPS THAT DO GO.
> *


Well put.


----------



## prissy1977 (Mar 8, 2006)

For sure Dallas Lowriders will be at Kiest Park!!!!!!!! :cheesy: 
Already...


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by prissy1977_@Mar 9 2006, 12:18 PM~5009289
> *For sure Dallas Lowriders will be at Kiest Park!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> Already...
> *


Hey it Looks Like Ya Haveing a Good Time in That Pic... :biggrin: 
I wonder where that was


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

What car clubs are going for sure to the picnic


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 9 2006, 10:46 AM~5009420
> *What car clubs are going for sure to the picnic
> *



DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE AT THE PARK.


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

WE WILL BE AT THA PARK!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

GARLAND'S F I N E S T CAR CLUB.


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

Jokerz will be at the park :biggrin:


----------



## PINKY85 (Sep 22, 2005)

I will see yall there. 

Pinky


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

We will be there! Todos crudos but grilling :biggrin:


----------



## UNBANABLETEXAN (Mar 10, 2006)

WHILE EVERYBODYS ALL AT THE PARK OR AT THE BUMPER TO BUMPER HAVING A ''SWELL TIME'' :uh: ILL BE PULLING SOME HOME INVASIONS ON YALL FOOLS SO U BETTER TELL PINCHE ABUELITA TO MAKE ME SOME RICE KRISPY TREATS!!!  :ugh: :guns:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNBANABLETEXAN_@Mar 9 2006, 11:00 PM~5014970
> *WHILE EVERYBODYS ALL AT THE PARK OR AT THE BUMPER TO BUMPER HAVING A ''SWELL TIME'' :uh:  ILL BE PULLING SOME HOME INVASIONS ON YALL FOOLS SO U BETTER TELL PINCHE  ABUELITA TO MAKE ME SOME RICE KRISPY TREATS!!!   :ugh:  :guns:
> *


Dude you need to take your shit elsewhere What has the ULA done to you


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNBANABLETEXAN_@Mar 9 2006, 11:00 PM~5014970
> *WHILE EVERYBODYS ALL AT THE PARK OR AT THE BUMPER TO BUMPER HAVING A ''SWELL TIME'' :uh:  ILL BE PULLING SOME HOME INVASIONS ON YALL FOOLS SO U BETTER TELL PINCHE  ABUELITA TO MAKE ME SOME RICE KRISPY TREATS!!!   :ugh:  :guns:
> *


Thats them h-people being stupid again


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Mar 10 2006, 06:58 AM~5017205
> *Dude you need to take your shit elsewhere What has the ULA done to you
> *



They are just HATERS on the ULA, him and some other cat just talking shit out of their ass but they only do that because they are no where near DFW if you know what I mean. But anyways see yall fellas at joes !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

WE WILL BE AT THE PARK.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh, well forget him---------

Hey lilJoe, You ready for DMX Brother ? ? ?


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 10 2006, 08:17 AM~5017273
> *Oh, well forget him---------
> 
> Hey lilJoe, You ready for DMX Brother ? ? ?
> *


 :0 DMX :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 10 2006, 09:52 AM~5017409
> *:0 DMX  :0  :biggrin:
> *


You rember who Jose said he was going to take 

" J - booty shakeing -Lo "


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNBANABLETEXAN_@Mar 9 2006, 11:00 PM~5014970
> *WHILE EVERYBODYS ALL AT THE PARK OR AT THE BUMPER TO BUMPER HAVING A ''SWELL TIME'' :uh:  ILL BE PULLING SOME HOME INVASIONS ON YALL FOOLS SO U BETTER TELL PINCHE  ABUELITA TO MAKE ME SOME RICE KRISPY TREATS!!!   :ugh:  :guns:
> *


iP CHECK IN FULL EFFECT!!!!WOULDNT DOUBHT IF IT COMES OUT FROM DEL RIO....


----------



## viejitos49 (Mar 3, 2005)

que onda Sal, get to work homie


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos49_@Mar 10 2006, 08:20 AM~5017550
> *que onda Sal, get to work homie
> *



nah maybe tommorrow. que onda zeke.


----------



## viejitos49 (Mar 3, 2005)

work work work work


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

:nono:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

VENOM65 Don't work dawg.


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 10 2006, 08:55 AM~5017435
> *You rember who Jose said he was going to take
> 
> " J - booty shakeing -Lo "
> *


 :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Mar 10 2006, 09:15 AM~5017271
> *WE WILL BE AT THE PARK.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

* PRESIDENTEZ C.C. WILL BE AT THE PARK !* :thumbsup:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 10 2006, 07:55 AM~5017435
> *You rember who Jose said he was going to take
> 
> " J - booty shakeing -Lo "
> *


yup and its all for MR VGP, Aber si aguanta :biggrin: I'm gona go see her Saturday night after Joes.


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 10 2006, 09:13 AM~5017824
> *VENOM65 Don't work dawg.
> *


 Que Onda MR Ortiz.
You going to DMX Locr you dont want to be all crudo at Kiess park


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Mar 10 2006, 07:08 AM~5017494
> *iP CHECK IN FULL EFFECT!!!!WOULDNT DOUBHT IF IT COMES OUT FROM DEL RIO....
> *


no need homie! its that vato from DEL-RIO

aka!!!

AKA;AK47FLEETWOOD,BLVDGANGSTA,BUDSMOKINNIGGA,BLVDQUEERBOY,CADILACMAYATE,DELINQUE
NTE95,DELRIOCOPKILLER,ELMODERATOR,FLEETWOODBRO,GAYPRIDERIDER,HOMIESFORCHRIST,JAY
DELRIOTX,KANDYQUEERBOY,MEXICANMAFFIA,MISTERAK- 47,MRFLEETWOOD298,SENORFLEETWOOD,SANANTONIOROLLER,TEXASCADDY,TEXASFLEETWOOD,TEXA
SSYNDICATE,THADIRTYMAYATE,THEMAYATE,THEEJAYDELRIOTX,TXFLEETWOOD,VALVERDECOPKILLE
R,298HUSTLER,


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 10 2006, 06:17 AM~5017273
> *Oh, well forget him---------
> 
> Hey lilJoe, You ready for DMX Brother ? ? ?
> *


DMX!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: HIT ME UP DAWG YOU GOT MY NUMBER!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Last year at Keist park... Hope to see everyone at the park on March 19th..
It's another Chill'n Grill at the park..

[attachmentid=496737]
[attachmentid=496738]
[attachmentid=496739]
[attachmentid=496741]
[attachmentid=496742]
[attachmentid=496743]
[attachmentid=496744]
[attachmentid=496745]


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 10 2006, 10:37 PM~5023281
> *no need homie! its that vato from DEL-RIO
> 
> aka!!!
> ...


chingao turtle you would think that puto would stop hating on us by now,with all does dum ass names :machinegun:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 11 2006, 01:39 PM~5025866
> *chingao turtle you would think that puto would stop hating on us by now,with all does dum ass names :machinegun:
> *


he's a cyber gangsta they dont come no crazier than that :biggrin: cyber gangsta this is 4 u


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

[attachmentid=498366]


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Mar 10 2006, 10:27 PM~5023208
> *Que Onda MR Ortiz.
> You going to DMX Locr you dont want to be all crudo at Kiess park
> *



Yeaa DMX!! :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

Yall ready for the park. :biggrin:


----------



## Los Magnificos (Sep 13, 2005)

[attachmentid=499908]


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)

*$4,000 HOP/DANCE

SINGLE PUMP CAR
SINGLE PUMP TRUCK
DOUBLE PUMP CAR
RADICAL
DANCE

THE MONEY BREAKDOWN WILL BE:

1ST- $500
2ND- $200
3RD-$100

NO DOUBLE SWITCHING 

ANY MORE QUESTIONS GIVE ME A CALL 832-563-2077

RULES WILL PRETTY MUCH BE THE SAME AS LOWRIDER MAGAZINE*


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bumper 2 Bumper_@Mar 13 2006, 08:11 AM~5038450
> *$4,000 HOP/DANCE
> 
> SINGLE PUMP CAR
> ...


no disrespect but dam homie are you getting dispreate :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)

*<span style=\'colorurple\'>I can assure you that there's no one being desperate. This is the same amount of cash that was given at the Houston's "Bumper 2 Bumper Car Show". </span>*


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bumper 2 Bumper_@Mar 13 2006, 10:35 AM~5039130
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>I can assure you that there's no one being desperate. This is the same amount of cash that was given at the Houston's "Bumper 2 Bumper Car Show". </span>
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: getting ready


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)

*DID NOT NEED TO ADVERTISE THE INCREASE OF $$$ ON FLYERS.
JUST WANTED TO INCREASE THE WINNINGS FOR THE ENTRANTS
THAT ARE SUPPORTING THE BUMPER 2 BUMPER CAR SHOW. *


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Bumper 2 Bumper_@Mar 13 2006, 11:08 AM~5039347
> *DID NOT NEED TO ADVERTISE THE INCREASE OF $$$ ON FLYERS.
> JUST WANTED TO INCREASE THE WINNINGS FOR THE ENTRANTS
> THAT ARE SUPPORTING THE BUMPER 2 BUMPER CAR SHOW.
> *


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bumper 2 Bumper_@Mar 13 2006, 11:08 AM~5039347
> *DID NOT NEED TO ADVERTISE THE INCREASE OF $$$ ON FLYERS.
> JUST WANTED TO INCREASE THE WINNINGS FOR THE ENTRANTS
> THAT ARE SUPPORTING THE BUMPER 2 BUMPER CAR SHOW.
> *



:tears:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bumper 2 Bumper_@Mar 13 2006, 10:35 AM~5039130
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>I can assure you that there's no one being desperate. This is the same amount of cash that was given at the Houston's "Bumper 2 Bumper Car Show". </span>
> *



:tears:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNBANABLETEXAN_@Mar 10 2006, 12:00 AM~5014970
> *WHILE EVERYBODYS ALL AT THE PARK OR AT THE BUMPER TO BUMPER HAVING A ''SWELL TIME'' :uh:  ILL BE PULLING SOME HOME INVASIONS ON YALL FOOLS SO U BETTER TELL PINCHE  ABUELITA TO MAKE ME SOME RICE KRISPY TREATS!!!   :ugh:  :guns:
> *


:uh: [attachmentid=500598] :ugh:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Mar 13 2006, 05:29 PM~5041398
> *:uh:  [attachmentid=500598]  :ugh:
> *


Let me get a dozen please! :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Mar 13 2006, 06:29 PM~5041398
> *:uh:  [attachmentid=500598]  :ugh:
> *



:cheesy: You got a carry case for that ? ?


----------



## TIDO_50 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bumper 2 Bumper_@Mar 13 2006, 08:11 AM~5038450
> *$4,000 HOP/DANCE
> 
> SINGLE PUMP CAR
> ...


DIDN'T SOME VATO NAME SHORTY TAKE HOME ALL THE MONEY IN HOUSTON


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TIDO_50_@Mar 14 2006, 12:36 PM~5046345
> *DIDN'T SOME VATO NAME SHORTY TAKE HOME ALL THE MONEY IN HOUSTON
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 214-CADDY_@Mar 14 2006, 12:41 PM~5046384
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 14 2006, 08:26 AM~5045082
> *:cheesy:   You got a carry case for that ? ?
> *


  DG'S ON SABADO OR WHAAAAAT? DIDNT SEE LIL JOE OR THE TECHNIQUES CREW AT DMX SABADO HOMIE, YOU MISSED OUT BRO LOTS OF SLUUTSKYZ! YOU GUYS MUST HAVE HAD THE NIGHT OFF??


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

DMX this saturday.


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 14 2006, 03:32 PM~5047511
> *DMX this saturday.
> *


Sorry big homie, I'm on a budget, lol, gotta keep this car moving forward and last weekend was the weekend just to keep the lady happy, lol...now back to working on the ride and watching burned movies she thinks I rented, lol........


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Mar 14 2006, 04:21 PM~5047437
> *   DG'S ON SABADO OR WHAAAAAT? DIDNT SEE LIL JOE OR THE TECHNIQUES CREW AT DMX SABADO HOMIE, YOU MISSED OUT BRO LOTS OF SLUUTSKYZ! YOU GUYS MUST HAVE HAD THE NIGHT OFF??
> *



That's This Saturday LilJoe's BirthDay......

If you whant to find him at DMX, Look for the vato with 
3 or 4 bebe's around him haveing a BeerFEST....

If you want to find him " Sunday at the park "
Look for the vato face first into a DoggyBag ! ! ! :barf: 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JOSE ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 14 2006, 03:32 PM~5047960
> *That's This Saturday LilJoe's BirthDay......
> 
> If you whant to find him at DMX, Look for the vato with
> ...



H- Bday Homie!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 14 2006, 04:32 PM~5047960
> *That's This Saturday LilJoe's BirthDay......
> 
> If you whant to find him at DMX, Look for the vato with
> ...


Figured it had to be for a good reason, happy birthday big homie! :thumbsup: Mr. Twenty One que no? :ugh:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 14 2006, 03:32 PM~5047960
> *That's This Saturday LilJoe's BirthDay......
> 
> If you whant to find him at DMX, Look for the vato with
> ...


orale Jose.... what's up Mr VP... drink some for me wish i was there to help you along got stuck in NC camp Lejeune coming back from Iraq... I'll just have to have a few cold ones for you..... my fellow Techniques homie

Big Top
Techniques Texas Pres.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

WHATS UP LEONARD , WELCOME BACK HOMIE !


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Mar 13 2006, 11:19 AM~5039401
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


wass up heartbreaker... you still in houston??? when you coming back to DFW?... how are the Impala's?m I'll be home soon


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Mar 14 2006, 04:34 PM~5048412
> *wass up heartbreaker... you still in houston??? when you coming back to DFW?... how are the Impala's?m I'll be home soon
> *


whats up homie yeah still here till jan 07 the rides are ok just on a lock down till i get a chance and take them out :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: glad you made it back safe top :biggrin: talk to you soon !!!!!!


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

just saw the weather for sunday"SHOWERS/THUNDERSTORMS" whats plan "B"


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

*HOUSTON LOWRIDER COUNCIL 1yr Anniversary Picnic
SUNDAY April 2nd 2006
12-5pm
MacGregor Park , Old Spanish [email protected] MLK Houston Tx

Cash$$$ for Hop Contest
Awards for Tug o WAR,Tire Toss and Jalapeno eating contest
Awards for Best Of Lowrider Car,Truck, and Bike

Flyer will be out soon..more info call HLC spokeman "Goofy" (832 275 4306)
All are welcome...come out and support TEXAS!!! *


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingpin64_@Mar 14 2006, 09:42 PM~5050338
> *just saw the weather for sunday"SHOWERS/THUNDERSTORMS" whats plan "B"
> *


  BRING YOUR PANCHO!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Mar 14 2006, 10:26 PM~5050685
> *
> BRING YOUR PANCHO!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 Rain or shine we always show up however bring the rain jackets and tents for over head cover :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

we are still going, a lil. rain wont stop us ! ! !


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

i guess u can say we r like the post office rain sleet or snow will b there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 15 2006, 06:09 AM~5051964
> *  we are still going, a lil. rain wont stop us ! ! !
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

we all know how crasy the weather is here it might not even rain if it does it wont stop us from going uffin:


----------



## prissy1977 (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 15 2006, 07:18 AM~5052168
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: yea a little rain won't stop Dallas Lowriders!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 15 2006, 07:20 AM~5052175
> *we all know how crasy the weather is here it might not even rain if it does it wont stop us from going uffin:
> *


TRUE, I'VE LIVED HERE FOR A LONG TIME AND THE WEATHER IS CRAZY. HELL, IT COULD FREEZE OVER THIS WEEKEND AND KEEP EVERYONE IN THE HOUSE.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s, dallas,tejas, TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kingpin64_@Mar 14 2006, 09:42 PM~5050338
> *just saw the weather for sunday"SHOWERS/THUNDERSTORMS" whats plan "B"
> *


Plan 'B'udweiser....drink in the rain is the plan!!!It aint gonna be much rain anyways..


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@Mar 15 2006, 08:34 AM~5052458
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s, dallas,tejas, TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE
> *



What's your point?


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 15 2006, 08:36 AM~5052465
> *What's your point?
> *


Guess he didnt have one & bounced :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 15 2006, 08:36 AM~5052465
> *What's your point?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Mar 15 2006, 08:37 AM~5052469
> *Guess he didnt have one & bounced :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

People are always trying to hate on the DFW ULA.


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 15 2006, 08:51 AM~5052505
> *People are always trying to hate on the DFW ULA.
> *


I'm not even part of it but my boyz are so I'll defend the Big 'U'


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Mar 15 2006, 07:55 AM~5052522
> *I'm not even part of it but my boyz are so I'll defend the Big 'U'
> *



:thumbsup: THANKS FOR REPRESENTING


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Mar 15 2006, 09:03 AM~5052568
> *:thumbsup: THANKS FOR REPRESENTING
> *


already!!anything for the "Metroplex"that stands for some thing good!!!


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

who"s down for some volley ball in the mud :biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kingpin64_@Mar 14 2006, 09:42 PM~5050338
> *just saw the weather for sunday"SHOWERS/THUNDERSTORMS" whats plan "B"
> *


*SUNDAY 19TH. ON ABC @ 12NOON*


:biggrin:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Mar 15 2006, 02:02 PM~5053608
> *SUNDAY 19TH. ON ABC @ 12NOON
> :biggrin:
> *


if all goes good with the weather jokerz c.c. will have a tv 4 the game


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

just a few pics from last easter picnic with the big bad ULA :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

I wanna go, but i'm not from Dallas....anyone wanna PM me directions? Please...


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

YEAH I WOULD LIKE TO GO TOO BUT SAMETHING I'M NOT FROM DALLAS...........


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Mar 15 2006, 02:32 PM~5054169
> *YEAH I WOULD LIKE TO GO TOO BUT SAMETHING I'M NOT FROM DALLAS...........
> *


Looking good lil mami


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

You dont need to be from Dallas to 
hang out with the ULA........

We show Love to the hole World ! ! ! ! !


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

And because of that I show alot of respect to ya'lls organization :thumbsup: See ya sunday!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 15 2006, 01:43 PM~5054238
> *You dont need to be from Dallas to
> hang out with the ULA........
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Mar 15 2006, 03:41 PM~5054946
> *:cheesy:
> *



There you gooo00000000 :biggrin: come on out for a great time


----------



## prissy1977 (Mar 8, 2006)

[attachmentid=504156] :thumbsup: already


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Mar 15 2006, 01:53 PM~5054311
> *And because of that I show alot of respect to ya'lls organization  :thumbsup: See ya sunday!
> *



I AGREE THANKS>CANT WAIT TO MEET EVERYONE


----------



## 817HUSTLER (Jan 17, 2005)

does anyone know where i can get some cheeap tickets at


----------



## 817HUSTLER (Jan 17, 2005)

does anyone know how or where i can get some cheaper tickets to get in the park...hit me on the email or somthing and let a ridah know whas up


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Mar 15 2006, 01:02 PM~5053608
> *SUNDAY 19TH. ON ABC @ 12NOON
> :biggrin:
> *


i'm there, just let me know when and where :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 817HUSTLER_@Mar 15 2006, 04:31 PM~5055226
> *does anyone know how or where i can get some cheaper tickets to get in the park...hit me on the email or somthing and let a ridah know whas up
> *


ITS A FREE EVENT AT THE PARK ! :thumbsup:


----------



## 817HUSTLER (Jan 17, 2005)

the lowrider car show is free i find that hard to beleive...they charge me $20 bucks b4. thats why i havent been in a while...but since you say its freee i will defintely check it out.........


----------



## viejitos49 (Mar 3, 2005)

whats the deal on Friday, what time do you have to show up and what have you? I will be heading out early pero have not much info. What the hell, as long as i get out the house, lost or not.


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 817HUSTLER_@Mar 15 2006, 09:34 PM~5057403
> *the lowrider car show is free i find that hard to beleive...they charge me $20 bucks b4. thats why i havent been in a while...but since you say its freee  i will defintely check it out.........
> *



YOU MIGHT BE TALKING ABOUT THE BUMPER TO BUMPER SHOW , THAT I DONT KNOW, THIS TOPIC IS ABOUT THE U.L.A. CHILLIN IN THE PARK THAT SAME DAY ! :dunno:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by viejitos49_@Mar 16 2006, 12:11 AM~5057965
> *whats the deal on Friday, what time do you have to show up and what have you? I will be heading out early pero have not much info. What the hell, as long as i get out the house, lost or not.
> *


Some people get there early but most will probably arrive sometime after 2 or 3, just depends if you want a good spot or not?


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 16 2006, 08:12 AM~5058792
> *YOU MIGHT BE TALKING ABOUT THE BUMPER TO BUMPER SHOW , THAT I DONT KNOW, THIS TOPIC IS ABOUT THE U.L.A. CHILLIN IN THE PARK THAT SAME DAY !  :dunno:
> *


  yea this is a free event at Kiest Park, its all about the homies!


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 16 2006, 09:12 AM~5058792
> *YOU MIGHT BE TALKING ABOUT THE BUMPER TO BUMPER SHOW , THAT I DONT KNOW, THIS TOPIC IS ABOUT THE U.L.A. CHILLIN IN THE PARK THAT SAME DAY !  :dunno:
> *


sup big COUNTRY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Mar 16 2006, 09:13 AM~5059284
> * yea this is a free event at Kiest Park, its all about the homies!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 16 2006, 11:35 AM~5059857
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 817HUSTLER_@Mar 15 2006, 11:34 PM~5057403
> *the lowrider car show is free i find that hard to beleive...they charge me $20 bucks b4. thats why i havent been in a while...but since you say its freee  i will defintely check it out.........
> *


THE CAR SHOW CHARGES$$..........THE CRUISE AT THE PARK IS FREE


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

At the park where the real lowrid'n will be happen'n...   

[attachmentid=505270]


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 16 2006, 01:35 PM~5061170
> *At the park where the real lowrid'n will be happen'n...
> 
> [attachmentid=505270]
> *



I hear you homie...... I may not be there but in heart I am !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

..Hope to see the ULA of DFW at our Picnic


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 16 2006, 07:06 PM~5063532
> * ..Hope to see the ULA of DFW at our Picnic
> *


i will check it out since im out here in h-town


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 16 2006, 03:35 PM~5061170
> *At the park where the real lowrid'n will be happen'n...
> 
> [attachmentid=505270]
> *


STOP IT . YOU GOING TO MAKE ME :tears:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Mar 15 2006, 01:32 PM~5054169
> *YEAH I WOULD LIKE TO GO TOO BUT SAMETHING I'M NOT FROM DALLAS...........
> *


 Hope yall make it  theres gona be pleanty of food and drinks :biggrin:


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Mar 15 2006, 01:53 PM~5054311
> *And because of that I show alot of respect to ya'lls organization  :thumbsup: See ya sunday!
> *


 hope i see you at the park


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

is it almost sunday sunday


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Mar 16 2006, 10:23 PM~5064104
> *STOP IT . YOU GOING TO MAKE ME  :tears:
> *



Nice Boxer you got there bro....


----------



## MsLowriderchick (Jan 15, 2006)

See ya'll Sunday, Rain or Shine! MUAHZ! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


What's this smiley face for---> :scrutinize: 
..I don't get it?


----------



## prissy1977 (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Mar 17 2006, 06:18 AM~5066252
> *is it almost sunday sunday
> *


  ALREADY ALMOST SUNDAY!!!!!!!!!! RAIN OR SHINE


----------



## prissy1977 (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Mar 17 2006, 06:18 AM~5066252
> *is it almost sunday sunday
> *


  ALREADY ALMOST SUNDAY!!!!!!!!!! RAIN OR SHINE


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MsLowriderchick_@Mar 17 2006, 02:31 PM~5068649
> *See ya'll Sunday, Rain or Shine! MUAHZ! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> What's this smiley face for--->  :scrutinize:
> ..I don't get it?
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## JERRYCORTEZ (Sep 3, 2005)

ttt


----------



## PIMPDICK (Mar 16, 2006)

HAHA!!! ALL THAT TALKIN SHIET BOUT THA BUMPER TO BUMPER CAR SHOW, AND ITS GONNA RAIN ON YALLS LIL PICNIC!!! :biggrin:


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIMPDICK_@Mar 17 2006, 11:01 PM~5071395
> *HAHA!!! ALL THAT TALKIN SHIET BOUT THA BUMPER TO BUMPER CAR SHOW, AND ITS GONNA RAIN ON YALLS LIL PICNIC!!! :biggrin:
> *


it dont matter limpdick we rather watch the mavs than go 2 a bunk ass show like b2b :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

Hope the ULA of DFW have a good turnout at the park Sunday  ....Hope to see yall down in Htown for our Picnic..


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Mar 15 2006, 01:02 PM~5053608
> *SUNDAY 19TH. ON ABC @ 12NOON
> :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: yes?, no?, wuzz-up. holla at me...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

so whats the word on the pic-nic? where did the flyer go?????


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 18 2006, 09:39 PM~5077319
> *so whats the word on the pic-nic? where did the flyer go?????
> *


IT GOT WASHED AWAY!

RAIN OR SHINE? MAKE SURE Y'ALL GOT YA RUBBERS, I DON'T WANT Y'ALL GETTING SICK.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*THIS GUY IS BRINGIN
[attachmentid=508452]
SOME BREWS FOR Y'ALL*
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

RAIN OR SHINE!!!!!! I think you guys can still put your cars in the show in the morning!!! pretty good turn so far so good!!! the big "M" where in the house!!!! BLVD ACES HOLDING IT DOWN!!! SUP DIRTY!!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 18 2006, 07:47 PM~5077378
> *THIS GUY IS BRINGIN
> [attachmentid=508452]
> SOME BREWS FOR Y'ALL
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 18 2006, 09:49 PM~5077384
> * RAIN OR SHINE!!!!!! I think you guys can still put your cars in the show in the morning!!! pretty good turn so far so good!!! the big "M" where in the house!!!! BLVD ACES HOLDING IT DOWN!!! SUP DIRTY!!!!
> *


KEEPING DRY JUST LIKE TOMORROW.


FOR REAL Y'ALL PLEASE RECONSIDER THE SHOW. WE CAN ALL CHILL AND GRILL NEXT WEEKEND WHEN IT IS GONNA BE DRY! (HOPEFULLY)


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 18 2006, 09:47 PM~5077378
> *THIS GUY IS BRINGIN
> [attachmentid=508452]
> SOME BREWS FOR Y'ALL
> ...



Now that was fuckin skanless!!!! OFF TOPIC STYLE SHIT RIGHT THERE!!! :roflmao:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Feb 23 2006, 03:24 PM~4912861
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

HERE IS THE FLIER LET ME HELP YOU OUT!!! RAIN OR SHINE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Yall dirty. In Off Topic, somebody mentioned that 97.9 was gonna be broadcasting from Noahs Ark but thats just what I heard ya feel me?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 18 2006, 10:07 PM~5077483
> *Yall dirty. In Off Topic, somebody mentioned that 97.9 was gonna be broadcasting from Noahs Ark but thats just what I heard ya feel me?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIMPDICK_@Mar 17 2006, 10:01 PM~5071395
> *HAHA!!! ALL THAT TALKIN SHIET BOUT THA BUMPER TO BUMPER CAR SHOW, AND ITS GONNA RAIN ON YALLS LIL PICNIC!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*HERE COMES SYNBAD ON HIS BIKE*
[attachmentid=508513]
:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I WAS CHECKING OUT THE HOP AND NEXT THING YOU KNOW A MUTHAFUCKIN GREAT WHITE ALMOST CAUGHT MY ASS SLIPPIN!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Feb 24 2006, 12:28 PM~4919413
> *VOLLEYBALL!!!!  WHO IS TAKING THE NET?
> *


DID SOMEBODY SAY VOLLEYBALL NET OR FISHING NET? :dunno:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*THERE GONNA NEED A BIGGER BOAT!!!*
[attachmentid=508527]


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=508536]


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Damn!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=508543]


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=508547]


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

*I RAN INTO THIS GUY TODAY. HE WAS BOUND AND DETERMINED TO TAKE HIS TRUCK HOPPER TO THE PARK. I TRIED TELLING HIM BUT HE DIDNT WANT TO LISTEN. HE SAID HE WAS TRYING TO WIN THAT PRIZED 97.9 KEYCHAIN.*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=508557]
NUFF SAID!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Feb 24 2006, 09:13 AM~4918237
> *A long as Joe brings the rope.....
> There will be a Tug o' War!!!
> *


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Come on guys take it eazy, we were all together chillin at one point....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 18 2006, 11:17 PM~5077860
> *[attachmentid=508557]
> NUFF SAID!!!
> *



BOMB TRUCK CONTENDER!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=508566]


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Mar 18 2006, 11:20 PM~5077871
> *Come on guys take it eazy, we were all together chillin at one point....
> *


IT'S ALL IN GOOD FUN RIGHT, THERE WE'RE MORE THAN ENOUGH PEOPLE TAKING LITTLE SHOTS AT THE CAR SHOW. SO NOW THE CAR SHOW PEOPLE ARE TAKING LITTLE SHOTS BACK ITS' NOT PERSONAL, IT'S "LAYITLOW". IT'S ONLY FAIR.


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

I HEARD SOMEONE SAID JOE WAS BRINGING THE ROPE. I BELIEVE I SAW JOE AT THE SHOW TODAY. UNLESS THERE IS ANOTHER CONVERTIBLE WITH A CHROME FRAME.... :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

DAMN LIKE THAT? THATS LIKE MARION BARRY, THE MAYOR OF D.C. WHEN HE GOT BUSTED SMOKING CRACK!


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

My stomach hurts

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: DIRTYSANCHEZ423, Synbad979, VGP, lowdowndirty5975, Skim, D-TOWN ROLLIN 78, Detailers, radicalkingz, kingpin64*

*PRETTY POPULAR TOPIC FOR A SATURDAY NIGHT AT 11:32 PM*


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 18 2006, 10:30 PM~5077949
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> My stomach hurts
> ...


I HEAR YA BRO :cheesy:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 18 2006, 11:25 PM~5077900
> *IT'S ALL IN GOOD FUN RIGHT, THERE WE'RE MORE THAN ENOUGH PEOPLE TAKING LITTLE SHOTS AT THE CAR SHOW. SO NOW THE CAR SHOW PEOPLE ARE TAKING LITTLE SHOTS BACK ITS' NOT PERSONAL, IT'S "LAYITLOW". IT'S ONLY FAIR.
> *


THERE STILL A LITTLE ROOM LEFT GOOD TURNOUT B LIKE DIRTY SANCHEZ SAID ITS ALL FUN NOT PERSONAL ILL ALSO BE THERE MAY 7 FOR THE 979 THE BEAT SHOW PEACE OUT


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

I don't recall saying anything either way but I was just making sure we can all still be the UNITED lowrider association after this weekend... :biggrin: and yes I can vouch for Joe and Phaylanx did go to the carshow.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 18 2006, 11:32 PM~5077963
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: DIRTYSANCHEZ423, Synbad979, VGP, lowdowndirty5975, Skim, D-TOWN ROLLIN 78, Detailers, radicalkingz, kingpin64
> 
> ...


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 18 2006, 11:29 PM~5077937
> *DAMN LIKE THAT? THATS LIKE MARION BARRY, THE MAYOR OF D.C. WHEN HE GOT BUSTED SMOKING CRACK!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Mar 18 2006, 11:41 PM~5078025
> *I don't recall saying anything either way but I was just making sure we can all still be the UNITED lowrider association after this weekend... :biggrin:  and yes I can vouch for Joe and Phaylanx did go to the carshow.
> *


ON A SERIOUS NOTE: I AM A ULA MEMBER AND I DO BELEIVE IN UNITY IN THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY BUT THIS WEEKEND NO MATTER HOW YOU SLICE IT IS A BLACK EYE FOR THE ULA. LOOK AT ALL THE SHIT THIS PICNIC ON THE SAME DAY AS THE BUMBER2BUMPER CAR SHOW HAS STARTED. THIS ULTIMATUM HAS HAD TO MAKE EVERYONE CHOOSE A SIDE, AND IT SHOULDN'T BE ABOUT THAT. REASONS WHY CAN BE GIVEN FOR EVERY SINGLE THING, PROMOTERS, RADIO STATIONS, CAR CLUBS, THERE IS AN UNSPOKEN PROBLEM BETWEEN A FEW THAT HAS SPREAD LIKE WILD FIRE AND AFFECTED ALL. I HOPE I DON'T SEEM OUT OF PLACE BUT IT IS MY OPINION. WE ALREADY LOST LRM FROM COMMING HERE AND THIS WILL NOT MAKE THEM WANT TO RUSH BACK. SOME PEOPLE DON'T GIVE A FUCK ABOUT CAR SHOWS BUT A LOT OF US DO.

MY $0.02


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

MORE RAIN COMING, GET TO THE SHOW IF YOU CAN. WE CAN STILL MAKE THIS A BAD ASS WEEKEND.


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 18 2006, 11:52 PM~5078084
> *ON A SERIOUS NOTE: I AM A ULA MEMBER AND I DO BELEIVE IN UNITY IN THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY BUT THIS WEEKEND NO MATTER HOW YOU SLICE IT IS A BLACK EYE FOR THE ULA. LOOK AT ALL THE SHIT THIS PICNIC ON THE SAME DAY AS THE BUMBER2BUMPER CAR SHOW HAS STARTED. THIS ULTIMATUM HAS HAD TO MAKE EVERYONE CHOOSE A SIDE, AND IT SHOULDN'T BE ABOUT THAT. REASONS WHY CAN BE GIVEN FOR EVERY SINGLE THING, PROMOTERS, RADIO STATIONS, CAR CLUBS, THERE IS AN UNSPOKEN PROBLEM BETWEEN A FEW THAT HAS SPREAD LIKE WILD FIRE AND AFFECTED ALL. I HOPE I DON'T SEEM OUT OF PLACE BUT IT IS MY OPINION. WE ALREADY LOST LRM FROM COMMING HERE AND THIS WILL NOT MAKE THEM WANT TO RUSH BACK. SOME PEOPLE DON'T GIVE A FUCK ABOUT CAR SHOWS BUT A LOT OF US DO.
> 
> MY $0.02
> *


I agree in my opinion the ULA should stand for unity and support of the lowrider movement in every way and not be choosing sides and trying to bring down a promoter that is bringing a show to your hometown, by making that sunday in the park thing they made their own people choose sides which they shouldnt have to do. You can chill at the park anyday but why did they choose the weekend of a show something doesnt sound right there.......... :dunno: anyway im not choosing sides just stating my opinion as an outsider.................FUCK IT I DROVE 8 HOURS AND IM HERE TO SUPPORT MY CLUB AT THE SHOW...RAIN OR SHINE!! HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS THERE! LETS RIDE


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

TERREL OWENS SIGNS 3YEAR 25MILLION WITH DALLAS


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Mar 19 2006, 12:04 AM~5078149
> *MORE RAIN COMING, GET TO THE SHOW IF YOU CAN. WE CAN STILL MAKE THIS A BAD ASS WEEKEND.
> 
> 
> ...



Man that dont look too good. I think if you look close you can see soft ball size hail.


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

HERES WHAT I CAN GATHER AND ASSUME AND PLEASE CORRECT ME IF I'M WRONG.

97.9 IS SPONSORING THE MAGNIFICOS SHOW MAY 7.

JON CHUCK AND RICHARD CARMONA DONT LIKE EACH OTHER.

ITS PROMOTER VS PROMOTER AND WE SHOULD SUPPORT BOTH. MUCH PROPS AND RESPECT TO JON AND I WILL ATTEND HIS SHOW ALSO AS WILL ALOT OF MY CLUB. 

I AINT SAYING SHIT BUT PUT 2 AND 2 TOGETHER.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Mar 19 2006, 12:19 AM~5078250
> *TERREL OWENS SIGNS  3YEAR 25MILLION WITH DALLAS
> *


I FUCKING KNEW IT AS SOON AS THE CUT KEYSHAWN JOHNSON


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Mar 18 2006, 10:20 PM~5077871
> *Come on guys take it eazy, we were all together chillin at one point....
> *


EXACTLY , THIS WAS DECISION MADE BY MOST OF THE U.L.A. MEMBERS AS A WHOLE , BUT IT SEEM THAT A FEW CAR CLUBS CHANGED THIER MINDS AT THE LAST U.LA. MEETING , BUT THIS WAS NEVER CONSIDERED A BOYCOTT , I DONT BELIEVE THAT THE U.L.A. SAID ANYTHING WRONG ABOUT ANY CAR CLUB OR PERSON ATTENDING THE BUMPER TO BUMPER SHOW , EVERYBODY WAS FREE TO DO AS THEY WISH , AND ALL THIS POSTING NEGATIVE THINGS ON HERE WILL NOT HELP THE SITUATION, GOOD LUCK TO THOSE THAT ARE GOING TO THE SHOW !


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Mar 19 2006, 12:21 AM~5078261
> *HERES WHAT I CAN GATHER AND ASSUME AND PLEASE CORRECT ME IF I'M WRONG.
> 
> 97.9 IS SPONSORING THE MAGNIFICOS SHOW MAY 7.
> ...


YA THAT SOUNDS ABOUT RIGHT BUT THATS NOT OUR PROBLEM THATS THEIRS :biggrin: FUCK IT THATS JUST A COUPLE OF EXTRA SHOWS IN THE DALLAS AREA BETTER FOR US


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Mar 19 2006, 12:21 AM~5078261
> *HERES WHAT I CAN GATHER AND ASSUME AND PLEASE CORRECT ME IF I'M WRONG.
> 
> 97.9 IS SPONSORING THE MAGNIFICOS SHOW MAY 7.
> ...


YA THAT SOUNDS ABOUT RIGHT BUT THATS NOT OUR PROBLEM THATS THEIRS :biggrin: FUCK IT THATS JUST A COUPLE OF EXTRA SHOWS IN THE DALLAS AREA BETTER FOR US


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 19 2006, 12:19 AM~5078252
> *Man that dont look too good. I think if you look close you can see soft ball size hail.
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT I HOPE WE DONT CATCH ANY OF THAT SHIT ON THE WAY HOME :angry:


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

HELP ME OUT ON THIS DENA :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 18 2006, 11:33 PM~5077639
> *HERE COMES SYNBAD ON HIS BIKE
> [attachmentid=508513]
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: ah shit!! hahahahaahaha!! lmmfao!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 19 2006, 12:36 AM~5078346
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: ah shit!!  hahahahaahaha!! lmmfao!!
> *



I know huh! shit still has me rollin! Last thing I want is a motorcycle helmet in that shit!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78+Mar 19 2006, 01:31 AM~5078326-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I showed up late to the set up ... I'll see ya'll out there tomorrow ... looks like it's gonna be a good show :thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

its funny how the main people on here posting shit about the car show are the main ones that dont go to the,ula meetings.and dont know whats going on its not a boycott.you guys are making it seem like if we the ula have something aganist the bumper 2 bumper promoter.he knows he fucked up by not responding to us.when we wanted to know more information about his show.he wants to wait till the last minute and show up to the ula meeting and say he had his own issues,thats fine its understandable but come on homies we have been trying to contact him 3 months before the show,and still no answer,what is that telling you to me is like he dosent care.like we agreed no hard feelings to the clubs that are with the ula,and go to the show.to me good luck,i hope it goes well.but i am a man of my word i said my club will be at kiest park even if we are the only ones there it dose not matter to us,yeah we might be a small car club but we keepour word.we all know who is going to the show if yal would go the meetings and quit waiting for some one to post it on lay it low for yall to know whats going on than yall would know why some car clubs are going to the show and some are going the park,is like how b"s hydros said at the end of the day we will all be united.we will have the grill going if yall want to stop by and get something to eat come on by no hard feeling s say what you want to say about me me not my car club.it is my opinon not any one elses yall need to quit making it seem like if we are falling a part.peace


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 19 2006, 12:20 AM~5078530
> *its funny how the main people on here posting shit about the car show are the main ones that dont go to the,ula meetings.and dont know whats going on its not a boycott.you guys are making it seem like if we the ula have something aganist the bumper 2 bumper promoter.he knows  he fucked up by not responding to us.when we wanted to know more information about his show.he wants to wait till the last minute and show up to the ula meeting and say he had his own issues,thats fine its understandable but come on homies we have been trying to contact him 3 months before the show,and still no answer,what is that telling you to me is like he dosent care.like we agreed no hard feelings to the clubs that are with the ula,and go to the show.to me good luck,i hope it goes well.but i am a man of my word i said my club will be at kiest park even if we are the only ones there it dose not matter to us,yeah we might be a small car club but we keepour word.we all know who is going to the show if yal would go the meetings and quit waiting for some one to post it on lay it low for yall to know whats going on than yall would know why some car clubs are going to the show and some are going the park,is like how b"s hydros said at the end of the day we will all be united.we will have the grill going if yall want to stop by and get something to eat come on by no hard feeling s say what you want to say about me me not my car club.it is my opinon not any one elses yall need to quit making it seem like if we are falling a part.peace
> *


SEE YOU AT THE PARK HOMIE, A LITTLE RAIN AIN'T GOING TO HURT NOBODY !


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 19 2006, 01:20 AM~5078530
> *its funny how the main people on here posting shit about the car show are the main ones that dont go to the,ula meetings.and dont know whats going on its not a boycott.you guys are making it seem like if we the ula have something aganist the bumper 2 bumper promoter.he knows  he fucked up by not responding to us.when we wanted to know more information about his show.he wants to wait till the last minute and show up to the ula meeting and say he had his own issues,thats fine its understandable but come on homies we have been trying to contact him 3 months before the show,and still no answer,what is that telling you to me is like he dosent care.like we agreed no hard feelings to the clubs that are with the ula,and go to the show.to me good luck,i hope it goes well.but i am a man of my word i said my club will be at kiest park even if we are the only ones there it dose not matter to us,yeah we might be a small car club but we keepour word.we all know who is going to the show if yal would go the meetings and quit waiting for some one to post it on lay it low for yall to know whats going on than yall would know why some car clubs are going to the show and some are going the park,is like how b"s hydros said at the end of the day we will all be united.we will have the grill going if yall want to stop by and get something to eat come on by no hard feeling s say what you want to say about me me not my car club.it is my opinon not any one elses yall need to quit making it seem like if we are falling a part.peace
> *


its all good homie you guys have fun at the park hopefully the weather wont be too bad


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

cant attend the chill and grill at the park have to do that durty thing called work .


good luck to everybody going to the b2b show .


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

To set the record straight there is no boycott, members of the ULA tried to contact the promoter he did not respond. All those who were present at the ULA meeting on March 8th chose to do a picnic because we weren't even sure there was going to be a show since there was not a web site to go to for information and we were never provided any real details. Several people tried to contact the promoter and were unsuccessful. I Pm’d the promoter and was provided with an e-mail address and I asked him to send us some flyers of which we never received. I sent an e-mail to the promoter as requested and then followed up twice asking him to respond. They chose not to for whatever reason. I also pm'd them and did not get a response regarding my e-mail. The ULA was never asked by any representative from this show to be actively involved with the show prior to the March 8th meeting. Had the ULA been asked to support this show we most likey would have. Now I keep hearing that other people say they got all the information from the promoter, to bad they didn't come to any ULA meetings over the last 2 months, they could have shared that information with us. I guess my question would be why didn't they just put up a web site or send the ULA and everyone else who wanted to go to this show the reg form? Why is it that only last week we are getting information for the car hop? 
By some people going to the show and some not, how does this affect the active ULA membership. I do the Ft Worth library shows every year and not everyone comes to that show, not everyone went to Jimmy from Sherman's show or Estillo's annual show. So what makes this show any different. Jimmy is down with the ULA and comes to every meeting and he had a very poor showing at his show last year? I didn't see everyone getting up in arm about that. Not everyone went to the Estillo show this last year. Why is it that the whole ULA is expected to go to a show that we weren't invited too? It's just another show and if some want to go that's fine, I think too much has been made out of this. It's the promoter’s responsibility to promote their shows not ours. The cars are the shows and promoters need to understand that. 
The ULA has worked hard to make shows better for everyone by being united, so that promoter's understand they can no longer take advantage of us.

As for radio stations and any other promoter or shows, I can only say this, the ULA does NOT march to the beat of anyone’s drum other then our own. We Support Those Who Support the ULA, I think we somehow have lost track of that. 
If someone wants to debate me on this issue come to a ULA meeting and you will be put on the agenda. I will not debate this on LIL. Anyone who has been going to the meetings over the last few months knows what the issues were from the beginning. All that had to be done was for someone to contact us regarding this show and this whole issue may not have happened. As for the show all I can say is good luck to all the ULA members who go. 
Dallas is a big market and I'm sure some other sharp promoters will come into north Texas. 
This will be my last comment regarding this show. Like I said anyone who wants to debate this issue come to the ULA meeting.

These are my own comments, opinions and thoughts.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I know this is coming so I'll post it myself.....  

[attachmentid=508826]


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 19 2006, 02:47 AM~5078774
> *I know this is coming so I'll post it myself.....
> 
> [attachmentid=508826]
> *



You a fool homie stylin!  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

If it the weather real bad which it looks like it may were going to go to Sason's in OC on Davis and watch the basketball game.. 

But here the lastest forecast..

AM T-Storms / Wind
AM T-Storms / Wind High
74° F
Precip: 60%
Windy...scattered thunderstorms in the morning, then partly cloudy late. High 74F. Winds WSW at 20 to 30 mph.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 19 2006, 02:53 AM~5078786
> * :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good post picture. I think I'll save it...


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

ALL I GOT TO SAY IS LOOK AT ALL THE SHIT THIS FUCKIN SHOW GOT STARTED ALL BECAUSE SOME ASSHOLE DID'NT WANT TO GIVE US ANY INFO. SO IN MY OPINION YEA THE ULA DID KICKED IN THE ASS ON THIS SHOW. 

AND YEA IT IS RAINING RIGHT NOW AND WE DID'NT GET TO GO THE PARK BUT I'D RATHER BE AT HOME THAN AT THAT SHOW. BUT GUESS WHAT THERES ALWAYS NEXT WEEKEND SO FUCK IT. 

BY THE WAY GOOD LUCK TO ANYONE WHO WENT TO THE SHOW. HOPE YA'LL GET PAID. 


AND HEY SHAWN I'M GLAD U GOT UR CAR BACK HOMIE. I TOLD YOU IT WAS'NT IN OAKCLIFF. :biggrin:


----------



## ROSCO (Mar 11, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## PIMPDICK (Mar 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 19 2006, 01:45 AM~5078770
> *To set the record straight there is no boycott, members of the ULA tried to contact the promoter he did not respond. All those who were present at the ULA meeting on March 8th chose to do a picnic because we weren't even sure there was going to be a show since there was not a web site to go to for information and we were never provided any real details. Several people tried to contact the promoter and were unsuccessful. I Pm?d the promoter and was provided with an e-mail address and I asked him to send us some flyers of which we never received. I sent an e-mail to the promoter as requested and then followed up twice asking him to respond. They chose not to for whatever reason. I also pm'd them and did not get a response regarding my e-mail. The ULA was never asked by any representative from this show to be actively involved with the show prior to the March 8th meeting. Had the ULA been asked to support this show we most likey would have. Now I keep hearing that other people say they got all the information from the promoter, to bad they didn't come to any ULA meetings over the last 2 months, they could have shared that information with us. I guess my question would be why didn't they just put up a web site or send the ULA and everyone else who wanted to go to this show the reg form? Why is it that only last week we are getting information for the car hop?
> By some people going to the show and some not, how does this affect the active ULA membership. I do the Ft Worth library shows every year and not everyone comes to that show, not everyone went to Jimmy from Sherman's show or Estillo's annual show. So what makes this show any different. Jimmy is down with the ULA and comes to every meeting and he had a very poor showing at his show last year? I didn't see everyone getting up in arm about that. Not everyone went to the Estillo show this last year. Why is it that the whole ULA is expected to go to a show that we weren't invited too? It's just another show and if some want to go that's fine, I think too much has been made out of this. It's the promoter?s responsibility to promote their shows not ours. The cars are the shows and promoters need to understand that.
> The ULA has worked hard to make shows better for everyone by being united, so that promoter's understand they can no longer take advantage of us.
> ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Where's the fool...

[attachmentid=509601]


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

[attachmentid=509668]


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 19 2006, 10:58 PM~5082586
> *Where's the fool...
> 
> [attachmentid=509601]
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 19 2006, 11:27 PM~5082851
> *[attachmentid=509668]
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

[attachmentid=509733]


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

[attachmentid=509787]


----------



## ramon0517 (May 13, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## majestix66 (Jun 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 18 2006, 11:22 PM~5078271
> *EXACTLY , THIS WAS DECISION MADE BY MOST OF THE U.L.A. MEMBERS AS A WHOLE , BUT IT SEEM THAT A FEW CAR CLUBS CHANGED THIER MINDS AT THE LAST U.LA. MEETING , BUT THIS WAS NEVER CONSIDERED A BOYCOTT , I DONT BELIEVE THAT THE U.L.A. SAID ANYTHING WRONG ABOUT ANY CAR CLUB OR PERSON ATTENDING THE BUMPER TO BUMPER SHOW , EVERYBODY WAS FREE TO DO AS THEY WISH , AND ALL THIS POSTING NEGATIVE THINGS ON HERE WILL NOT HELP THE SITUATION, GOOD LUCK TO THOSE THAT ARE GOING TO THE SHOW !
> *


I agree :thumbsup:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

when are we going to chill n grill


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 19 2006, 10:57 PM~5083016


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 19 2006, 11:12 PM~5083113
> *[attachmentid=509787]
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
damn homie stylin makin up for 2 years of bad jokes!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you redeemed yourself homie!


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

BEAUTIFUL KEIST PARK........PICS FROM THE BOYCOTT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIRDYLUV_@Mar 20 2006, 08:14 PM~5089163
> *BEAUTIFUL KEIST PARK........PICS FROM THE BOYCOTT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NO BOYCOTT :nono: BUT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Mar 20 2006, 09:20 PM~5089196
> *NO BOYCOTT :nono: BUT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OH :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Yea I was there in a canoe. I think I actually saw flipper going by at one time. Well at least I didn't use much gas I just floated to the the park and then floated back. I really didn't enjoy the soggy food but the light show was bad ass.. Good thing I did have a paddle??? :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 20 2006, 08:27 PM~5089223
> *Yea I was there in a canoe. I think I actually saw flipper going by at one time. Well at least I didn't use much gas I just floated to the the park and then floated back. I really didn't enjoy the soggy food but the light show was bad ass.. Good thing I did have a paddle??? :0
> *


----------



## Harrybird (Mar 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 20 2006, 08:27 PM~5089223
> *Yea I was there in a canoe. I think I actually saw flipper going by at one time. Well at least I didn't use much gas I just floated to the the park and then floated back. I really didn't enjoy the soggy food but the light show was bad ass.. Good thing I did have a paddle??? :0
> *



Did you go to the Park for the "Car show" or the "Boat show"?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Harrybird_@Mar 20 2006, 09:36 PM~5089626
> *Did you go to the Park for the "Car show" or the "Boat show"?
> *


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin: BEST OF SHOW WINNER RIGHT HERE WHEN HE WAS TOLD THERE WAS NO PRIZE MONEY!!! MY PRESIDENT SAID FUCK THE MONEY I DO IT FOR THE PEOPLE AND THE KIDS!!!! PLUS HE GOT A GOLD RING THAT SAID BEST OF 2006!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 19 2006, 09:12 PM~5083113
> *[attachmentid=509787]
> *


JOHN WHY YOU WORRIED ABOUT THE MONEY YOU WOULD'NT HAVE SEEN ANY OF IT ANY WAY! :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:

WHO IS THE SUCKER NOW!!!!


----------



## Harrybird (Mar 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 20 2006, 09:37 PM~5089644
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't nice to know that God has a sense of humor?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Where the fuck is this guy tonight...


----------



## Harrybird (Mar 16, 2006)

> JOHN WHY YOU WORRIED ABOUT THE MONEY YOU WOULD'NT HAVE SEEN ANY OF IT ANY WAY! :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, has the "Promoter" of B2B been seen/heard from in the past 24 hours?????


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 20 2006, 07:47 PM~5089721
> *Where the fuck is this guy tonight...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 20 2006, 09:41 PM~5089682
> *JOHN WHY YOU WORRIED ABOUT THE MONEY YOU WOULD'NT HAVE SEEN ANY OF IT ANY WAY! :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> WHO IS THE SUCKER NOW!!!!
> *


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 20 2006, 09:47 PM~5089721
> *Where the fuck is this guy tonight...
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Harrybird_@Mar 20 2006, 09:48 PM~5089727
> *
> By the way, has the "Promoter" of B2B been seen/heard from in the past 24 hours?????
> *



YEAH, HE WAS SEEN BY THESE GUYS EARLY THIS MORNING!


----------



## Harrybird (Mar 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 20 2006, 09:54 PM~5089764
> *YEAH, HE WAS SEEN BY THESE GUYS EARLY THIS MORNING!
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

At least he didn't run off with Jimmy Hoffa :machinegun:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 20 2006, 09:54 PM~5089764
> *YEAH, HE WAS SEEN BY THESE GUYS EARLY THIS MORNING!
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 20 2006, 10:41 PM~5089682
> *JOHN WHY YOU WORRIED ABOUT THE MONEY YOU WOULD'NT HAVE SEEN ANY OF IT ANY WAY! :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> WHO IS THE SUCKER NOW!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

..


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin: WHERE WOULD YOU RATHER BE!!!! TO BAD YOU COULD'NT PADDLE YOUR AZZ TO THE SHOW!!!

LOOKS LIKE YOU WONT BE SCRAPPING IN THE WATER!!! :nono: :nono: :nono: 

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK SPARKY!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

THERE IS A U.L.A.MEETING THIS WEDSNESDAY , JUST IN CASE ANYBODY WANTS TO SHOW UP AND EXPRESS THIER VIEWS ON ANYTHING THATS GOING ON !


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

sup tiny hows country life :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 20 2006, 11:16 PM~5090974
> *THERE IS A  U.L.A.MEETING THIS WEDSNESDAY , JUST IN CASE ANYBODY WANTS TO SHOW UP AND EXPRESS THIER VIEWS ON ANYTHING THATS GOING ON !
> *


UNTIL THE OG'S THAT STARTED THE ULA COME BACK! YOU WONT SEE ME AT A ULA MEETING MUCH LUV TO THE MEMEBERS!!!


----------



## prissy1977 (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 21 2006, 07:33 AM~5091928
> *UNTIL THE OG'S THAT STARTED THE ULA COME BACK! YOU WONT SEE ME AT A ULA MEETING MUCH LUV TO THE MEMEBERS!!!
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: well just deal with it sorry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin: I DONT HAVE TO DEAL WITH NOTHING I JUST AINT GOING!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TO YOU KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!!
YOU MAKE ME LAUGH!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
OH SHIT I AM GETTING SICK!!! :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## prissy1977 (Mar 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 21 2006, 11:50 AM~5093249
> *:biggrin:  I DONT HAVE TO DEAL WITH NOTHING I JUST AINT GOING!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: TO YOU KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!!
> YOU MAKE ME LAUGH!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> OH SHIT I AM GETTING SICK!!! :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 21 2006, 07:33 AM~5091928
> *UNTIL THE OG'S THAT STARTED THE ULA COME BACK! YOU WONT SEE ME AT A ULA MEETING MUCH LUV TO THE MEMEBERS!!!
> *



NO DISRESPECT TO NOBODY HOMIE , BUT BOULEVARD ACES HAS NEVER BEEN A FULL MEMBER OF THE U.L.A. NOT EVEN WHEN JOE RUIZ WAS IN CHARGE OF THE MEETINGS , WE DID SEE ERNEST A FEW TIMES IN THERE BUT HE STOPPED ATTENDING THE MEETINGS, BOULEVARD ACES DOES PARTICIPATE ON MOST OF THE U.L.A. EVENTS WHICH IS GOOD , BUT TO BE A MEMBER YOU GOT TO ATTEND MEETINGS CONSTANTLY .


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 21 2006, 08:50 PM~5095856
> *NO DISRESPECT TO NOBODY HOMIE , BUT BOULEVARD ACES HAS NEVER BEEN A FULL MEMBER OF THE U.L.A. NOT EVEN WHEN JOE RUIZ WAS IN CHARGE OF THE MEETINGS , WE DID SEE ERNEST A FEW TIMES IN THERE BUT HE STOPPED ATTENDING THE MEETINGS, BOULEVARD ACES DOES PARTICIPATE ON MOST OF THE U.L.A. EVENTS WHICH IS GOOD , BUT TO BE A MEMBER YOU GOT TO ATTEND MEETINGS CONSTANTLY .
> *


NOT TRUE NO DISRESPECT EITHER BUT YALL NEED TO STOP POSTING THAT YOU HAVE TO BE THIS OR THAT TO BE A MEMBER IM CONSIDERED A MEMBER AND I PROBABLY SHOW UP EVERY BLUE MOON DUE TO MY SCHEDULE BUT I DO SUPPORT ULA EVENTS WHEN MY SHCEDULE ALLOWS ME TO AND AM INFORMED OF WHATS GOING ON AT MEETINGS AND FOR THAT I AM THANKFULL BUT THE DRIVE TO THE MEETINGS TO OTHERS IS TOO FAR FROM FORT WORTH TO DALLAS AND IF THE SHOE WAS ON THE OTHER FOOT IT WOULD STILL BE THE SAME PROBLEM ON A FURTHER NOTE THE HWY CAFE HAS BEEN CLOSED DOWN AND FOR FURTHER INFO ON TOMORROWS MEETING YOU CAN GIVE CEASER AT IRVING CUSTOM A CALL 972-785-1600 FOR TIME,PLACE, AND DIRECTIONS PEACE OUT B


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

No disrespect to any ULA members as well but the last time I went to a ULA meeting was back in November i think and nothing was organized, nothing was agreed on bunch of playing around bitching about a damn X-mas party and what everybody thought about LRM not showing in Dallas.after that meeting I knew that would be my last till it got better organized, I wasnt with BLVD back in the days, but I am now and we will be part of the D/FW Lowriding movement! Like you said we do attend ULA events like Toy Drives ect. things like that when we give back to the community. Because we all want to make a good impression on the lowriding movement in the D/FW area! I respect you Tiny and Respect the ULA but where is UNITY when there cant be a meeting in the FORT WORTH area? If it is due to a lack of clubs being in one city and there cant be a meeting just cause everybody has to come from there part of town for a meeting then where is the UNITY? Anyways I think I have made my point! but BLVD ACES will be there to support the ULA on anything that has to do with giving back to the community!!! 

One Luv!
TURTLE, BLVD ACES 4 LIFE!!!


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 21 2006, 11:22 PM~5096171
> *No disrespect to any ULA members as well but the last time I went to a ULA meeting was back in November i think and nothing was organized, nothing was agreed on bunch of playing around bitching about a damn X-mas party and what everybody thought about LRM not showing in Dallas.after that meeting I knew that would be my last till it got better organized, I wasnt with BLVD back in the days, but I am now and we will be part of the D/FW Lowriding movement! Like you said we do attend ULA events like Toy Drives ect. things like that when we give back to the community. Because we all want to make a good impression on the lowriding movement in the D/FW area! I respect you Tiny and Respect the ULA but where is UNITY when there cant be a meeting in the FORT WORTH area? If it is due to a lack of clubs being in one city and there cant be a meeting just cause everybody has to come from there part of town for a meeting then where is the UNITY? Anyways I think I have made my point! but BLVD ACES will be there to support the ULA on anything that has to do with giving back to the community!!!
> 
> One Luv!
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: DAMN


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Mar 21 2006, 09:18 PM~5096132
> *NOT TRUE NO DISRESPECT EITHER BUT YALL NEED TO STOP POSTING THAT YOU HAVE TO BE THIS OR THAT TO BE A MEMBER IM CONSIDERED A MEMBER AND I PROBABLY SHOW UP EVERY BLUE MOON DUE TO MY SCHEDULE BUT I DO SUPPORT ULA EVENTS WHEN MY SHCEDULE ALLOWS ME TO AND AM INFORMED OF WHATS GOING ON AT MEETINGS AND FOR THAT I AM THANKFULL BUT THE DRIVE TO THE MEETINGS TO OTHERS IS TOO FAR FROM FORT WORTH TO DALLAS AND IF THE SHOE WAS ON THE OTHER FOOT IT WOULD STILL BE THE SAME PROBLEM ON A FURTHER NOTE THE HWY CAFE HAS BEEN CLOSED DOWN AND FOR FURTHER INFO ON TOMORROWS MEETING YOU CAN GIVE CEASER AT IRVING CUSTOM A CALL 972-785-1600 FOR TIME,PLACE, AND DIRECTIONS PEACE OUT B
> *


AINT NOBODY SAYING YOU HAVE TO BE THIS OR THAT BRO, I KNOW YOU BE AT THE MEETINGS WHEN YOU ARE ABLE TO ATTEND THEM , AND YES I KNOW THAT ITS A DRIVE FROM FT.WORTH , BUT IF YOU ARE IN A C.C. THAT IS AFFILIATED WITH THE U.L.A. YOU CAN ALWAYS SEND ONE OF YOUR MEMBERS TO TAKE YOUR PLACE .


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 21 2006, 09:22 PM~5096171
> *No disrespect to any ULA members as well but the last time I went to a ULA meeting was back in November i think and nothing was organized, nothing was agreed on bunch of playing around bitching about a damn X-mas party and what everybody thought about LRM not showing in Dallas.after that meeting I knew that would be my last till it got better organized, I wasnt with BLVD back in the days, but I am now and we will be part of the D/FW Lowriding movement! Like you said we do attend ULA events like Toy Drives ect. things like that when we give back to the community. Because we all want to make a good impression on the lowriding movement in the D/FW area! I respect you Tiny and Respect the ULA but where is UNITY when there cant be a meeting in the FORT WORTH area? If it is due to a lack of clubs being in one city and there cant be a meeting just cause everybody has to come from there part of town for a meeting then where is the UNITY? Anyways I think I have made my point! but BLVD ACES will be there to support the ULA on anything that has to do with giving back to the community!!!
> 
> One Luv!
> ...


ORALE TURTLE , I RESPECT YOUR VIEWS HOMIE .


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

WHAT UP EVERYONE. :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

WHUT IT DEW!!!! :biggrin: 

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: D-TOWN ROLLIN 78, FORTWORTHAZTEC, snl47, radicalkingz


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

HEY B, IF YOU WERE A BLVD ACES MEMBER I'M SURE SOMEONE COULD ATTEND A ULA MEETING FOR YOU :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Mar 21 2006, 08:41 PM~5096309
> *HEY B, IF YOU WERE A BLVD ACES MEMBER I'M SURE SOMEONE COULD ATTEND A ULA MEETING FOR YOU :biggrin:
> *


SHHHHHH..................


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS+Mar 21 2006, 10:28 PM~5096205-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BOTTOM LINE MY OPINION IS THE LACK OF COMMUNICATION AND THATS ALL I GOT TO SAY ABOUT THAT I THINK ITS TIME FOR US AS A WHOLE TO MOVE ON AND TIME FOR SOME CHILLIN AND GRILLIN I WILL BE PUTTING A PICNIC TOGETHER IN FORT WORTH AND SAL IS THINKING OF DOING ONE IN DALLAS ITS TIME TO GET BACK TO SOME HOPPING SHOW AND SHINE SHIT TALKING FUN BUT IN UNITY AS ONE BECAUSE THE SHOW MUST GO ON. PEACE B :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Mar 21 2006, 11:02 PM~5096342
> *BOTTOM LINE MY OPINION IS THE LACK OF COMMUNICATION AND THATS ALL I GOT TO SAY ABOUT THAT I THINK ITS TIME FOR US AS A WHOLE TO MOVE ON AND TIME FOR SOME CHILLIN AND GRILLIN I WILL BE PUTTING A PICNIC TOGETHER IN FORT WORTH AND SAL IS THINKING OF DOING ONE IN DALLAS ITS TIME TO GET BACK TO SOME HOPPING SHOW AND SHINE SHIT TALKING FUN BUT IN UNITY AS ONE BECAUSE THE SHOW MUST GO ON. PEACE B :biggrin:
> *


*THAT WHAT THE FUCK I'M TALKING ABOUT WE ARE ALL BETTER THAN THIS PETTY BULLSHIT. I AM READY FOR SOM CHILLIN' AND GRILL'N*


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Mar 21 2006, 10:41 PM~5096309
> *HEY B, IF YOU WERE A BLVD ACES MEMBER I'M SURE SOMEONE COULD ATTEND A ULA MEETING FOR YOU :biggrin:
> *


I WAS PAYING SOMONE TO SHOW UP BUT THEM BARBECUE SANDWICHES WERE STARTING TO GET A LITTLE EXPENSIVE :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Mar 21 2006, 09:10 PM~5096382
> *I WAS PAYING SOMONE TO SHOW UP BUT THEM BARBECUE SANDWICHES WERE STARTING TO GET A LITTLE EXPENSIVE  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

DID YOU EVER GET YOUR NEW T-SHIRT!  

MAN NO MORE BBQ SANDWICHES WHAT WE GONNA DO NOW!


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

I GOTTA GIVE YALL PROPS THEM ACES LOOKING GOOD


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

THANKS "B" BUT THAT IS JUST A MINOR DENT ON WHAT WHERE GONNA DO IN SAN ANTONIO!!!! 

OH YEA TEXAS GIANT ONE! AND DOS WHERE BOTH LOOKING GOOD!!! MUCH PROPS TO YOU AS WELL AND WAY TO HOLD IT DOWN FOR THE 817!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

NOT TRYING TO DISRESPECT NOONE. BUT YALL DO ALOT DISRESPECTING EACH OTHER, TO NOT BE TRYING TO DISRESPECT. :dunno:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 21 2006, 10:08 PM~5096372
> *THAT WHAT THE FUCK I'M TALKING ABOUT WE ARE ALL BETTER THAN THIS PETTY BULLSHIT. I AM READY FOR SOM CHILLIN' AND GRILL'N
> *


 :biggrin:  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Mar 22 2006, 09:35 AM~5098408
> *NOT TRYING TO DISRESPECT NOONE.  BUT YALL DO ALOT DISRESPECTING EACH OTHER, TO NOT BE TRYING TO DISRESPECT. :dunno:
> *


What?!?!?!?

I bet on any given day YOU play around with your younger/older brother, cousins, best friends, or what have you at home or on the streets at least once if not a 1000 times in your life.

That is all it is here...one big family!!! See...people outside the DFW do not realize the love and unity we have in the DFW...that we can talk shit and take shots at one another all day and still sleep under the same roof...the DFW roof...under the star!

1 family...1 luv...!!!


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 22 2006, 09:07 AM~5098580
> *What?!?!?!?
> 
> I bet on any given day YOU play around with your younger/older brother, cousins, best friends, or what have you at home or on the streets at least once if not a 1000 times in your life.
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 22 2006, 11:07 AM~5098580
> *What?!?!?!?
> 
> I bet on any given day YOU play around with your younger/older brother, cousins, best friends, or what have you at home or on the streets at least once if not a 1000 times in your life.
> ...


JUST READ BACK THROUGH ALL THE POST, THAT IS THE MOST USED WORD. JUST ME, I THINK YALL NEED TO GET TOGETHER IN ONE BIG ROOM, AND GET WHATEVER IT IS OFF YALL CHESTS, AND MOVE FROM THERE. JUST SEEMS LIKE ALOT OF ISSUES. PEOPLE NOT TRYING TO STEP ON TOES, AND BEAT AROUND THE BUSH, SHIT, IF YOU GOT AN ISSUE, JUST EXPRESS IT, THAT IS HOW SIBLINGS DO THINGS, SOMETIMES YOU FIGHT, BUT MOST OF THE TIMES IT IS ALL LOVE


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Mar 22 2006, 08:21 AM~5098682
> *JUST READ BACK THROUGH ALL THE POST, THAT IS THE MOST USED WORD.  JUST ME, I THINK YALL NEED TO GET TOGETHER IN ONE BIG ROOM, AND GET WHATEVER IT IS OFF YALL CHESTS, AND MOVE FROM THERE.  JUST SEEMS LIKE ALOT OF ISSUES.  PEOPLE NOT TRYING TO STEP ON TOES, AND BEAT AROUND THE BUSH, SHIT, IF YOU GOT AN ISSUE, JUST EXPRESS IT, THAT IS HOW SIBLINGS DO THINGS, SOMETIMES YOU FIGHT, BUT MOST OF THE TIMES IT IS ALL LOVE
> *


IT'S A D/FW THANG dirtwhiteboy66!!!


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 22 2006, 09:07 AM~5098580
> *What?!?!?!?
> 
> I bet on any given day YOU play around with your younger/older brother, cousins, best friends, or what have you at home or on the streets at least once if not a 1000 times in your life.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 22 2006, 09:28 AM~5098730
> *IT'S A D/FW THANG dirtwhiteboy66!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Mar 22 2006, 10:21 AM~5098682
> *JUST READ BACK THROUGH ALL THE POST, THAT IS THE MOST USED WORD.  JUST ME, I THINK YALL NEED TO GET TOGETHER IN ONE BIG ROOM, AND GET WHATEVER IT IS OFF YALL CHESTS, AND MOVE FROM THERE.  JUST SEEMS LIKE ALOT OF ISSUES.  PEOPLE NOT TRYING TO STEP ON TOES, AND BEAT AROUND THE BUSH, SHIT, IF YOU GOT AN ISSUE, JUST EXPRESS IT, THAT IS HOW SIBLINGS DO THINGS, SOMETIMES YOU FIGHT, BUT MOST OF THE TIMES IT IS ALL LOVE
> *


Oh yeah, I know what you are saying by going back and reading the posts, but your always going to have a difference in opinion. In any given family your going to have the punk rocker, the lowrider, el tejano, the christian, the geek, the hood rat, and that crazy mother fucker every ones keeps away from, so you know some may not like shows and rather be at a pic-nic and vice versa not matter what we are still family. We can be going back and forth at each other, but once an outsider comes in we are going to defend our own and start attacking him, becuase we know where the luv is at. ULA meeting tonight...ding, ding!!! :biggrin: 

Bros before hoes, except if we are in the same room, then it's me first!


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 22 2006, 09:41 AM~5098809
> *Oh yeah, I know what you are saying by going back and reading the posts, but your always going to have a difference in opinion.  In any given family your going to have the punk rocker, the lowrider, el tejano, the christian, the geek, the hood rat, and that crazy mother fucker every ones keeps away from, so you know some may not like shows and rather be at a pic-nic and vice versa not matter what we are still family.  We can be going back and forth at each other, but once an outsider comes in we are going to defend our own and start attacking him, becuase we know where the luv is at.  ULA meeting tonight...ding, ding!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> Bros before hoes, except if we are in the same room, then it's me first!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 22 2006, 11:28 AM~5098730
> *IT'S A D/FW THANG dirtwhiteboy66!!!
> *



 NO Picnic, Show, ect. ect. is not going to brake the LUV and Unity we
have in the DFW. 

United and High we stand...........J/K


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 22 2006, 11:41 AM~5098809
> *Oh yeah, I know what you are saying by going back and reading the posts, but your always going to have a difference in opinion.  In any given family your going to have the punk rocker, the lowrider, el tejano, the christian, the geek, the hood rat, and that crazy mother fucker every ones keeps away from, so you know some may not like shows and rather be at a pic-nic and vice versa not matter what we are still family.  We can be going back and forth at each other, but once an outsider comes in we are going to defend our own and start attacking him, becuase we know where the luv is at.  ULA meeting tonight...ding, ding!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> Bros before hoes, except if we are in the same room, then it's me first!
> *



You said it Brother.....


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

so where is the meeting at tonight? is it in FORT WORTH HAHAHAH J/K


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 21 2006, 11:08 PM~5096372
> *THAT WHAT THE FUCK I'M TALKING ABOUT WE ARE ALL BETTER THAN THIS PETTY BULLSHIT. I AM READY FOR SOM CHILLIN' AND GRILL'N
> *


THATS WHAT I'N TAKLING ABOUT !!!!!!


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 22 2006, 10:07 AM~5098580
> *What?!?!?!?
> 
> I bet on any given day YOU play around with your younger/older brother, cousins, best friends, or what have you at home or on the streets at least once if not a 1000 times in your life.
> ...



tHATS ALL IT IS .....FAMILY LUV....ALL LOT OF US OF TALK SHIT, THEN FIGHT, BUT WHAT DO U NO NOT EVEN 5 MINS LATER EVERYONE IS CHILLIN, LAUGHIN, AND BULLSHITTIN AGAIN...THATS TEXAS....THATS DFW...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 22 2006, 10:52 AM~5098895
> *  NO Picnic, Show, ect. ect. is not going to brake the LUV and Unity we
> have in the DFW.
> 
> ...


SEE "DIRTYWHITEBOY66" WE ALL BULLSHIT ON HERE AND WHEN THE WEEKEND COMES AND WE ALL AT THE SPOT IT'S ALL GOOD. CHILLING AND KILLING SOME BREWS.

THAT'S HOW WE DO IT ROUND HERE! IF THE SHIT GOES DOWN WE ALL GOT EACH OTHERS BACK TRUST ME ON THAT. 

AND THAT'S FOR REAL, JUST ASK MY HOMIE WHO GOT HIS CAR STOLEN AND ALL THE RIDERS WE'RE ON THE LOOK OUT AND IT WAS A RIDER FROM ANOTHER CLUB WHO SPOTTED IT AND NOW A CAR AND AN OWNER ARE REUNITED. THANKS TO THE LOVE WE GOT FOR EACH OTHER.


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 22 2006, 10:08 AM~5098994
> *SEE "DIRTYWHITEBOY66" WE ALL BULLSHIT ON HERE AND WHEN THE WEEKEND COMES AND WE ALL AT THE SPOT IT'S ALL GOOD. CHILLING AND KILLING SOME BREWS.
> 
> THAT'S HOW WE DO IT ROUND HERE! IF THE SHIT GOES DOWN WE ALL GOT EACH OTHERS BACK TRUST ME ON THAT.
> ...


   YOU SAID IT RIGHT DIRTY


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 22 2006, 12:08 PM~5098994
> *SEE "DIRTYWHITEBOY66" WE ALL BULLSHIT ON HERE AND WHEN THE WEEKEND COMES AND WE ALL AT THE SPOT IT'S ALL GOOD. CHILLING AND KILLING SOME BREWS.
> 
> THAT'S HOW WE DO IT ROUND HERE! IF THE SHIT GOES DOWN WE ALL GOT EACH OTHERS BACK TRUST ME ON THAT.
> ...


so homeboy got his ride back thats good congrats hope they didnt fuck it up


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Mar 22 2006, 11:26 AM~5099098
> *so homeboy got his ride back thats good congrats hope they didnt fuck it up
> *


IT HAD VERY MINOR DAMAGE LIKE ONE OF THE WHEELS GOT BENT AND SOMETHING ELSE SMALL LIKE THAT


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 22 2006, 11:28 AM~5099110
> *IT HAD VERY MINOR DAMAGE LIKE ONE OF THE WHEELS GOT BENT AND SOMETHING ELSE SMALL LIKE THAT
> *


damn shawns a lucky man i was sure that car woulda been stripped and in pieces by the time they found it im glad he got it back in one piece


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUST LIKE KANDY_@Mar 22 2006, 11:37 AM~5099163
> *damn shawns a lucky man i was sure that car woulda been stripped and in pieces by the time they found it im glad he got it back in one piece
> *


I TOLD THAT MUTHA FUCKA TO GO AND BUY SOME FUCKIN LOTTO TICKETS AFTER THAT SHIT!!!!!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUST LIKE KANDY_@Mar 22 2006, 12:37 PM~5099163
> *damn shawns a lucky man i was sure that car woulda been stripped and in pieces by the time they found it im glad he got it back in one piece
> *



 Glad they found it.......


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: HELL YEAH


> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 22 2006, 10:44 AM~5099237
> *I TOLD THAT MUTHA FUCKA TO GO AND BUY SOME FUCKIN LOTTO TICKETS AFTER THAT SHIT!!!!!
> *


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 22 2006, 11:44 AM~5099237
> *I TOLD THAT MUTHA FUCKA TO GO AND BUY SOME FUCKIN LOTTO TICKETS AFTER THAT SHIT!!!!!
> *


no shit ima call him and tell him to buy me one too!!!


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JUST LIKE KANDY_@Mar 22 2006, 10:48 AM~5099260
> *no shit ima call him and tell him to buy me one too!!!
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Mar 22 2006, 11:07 AM~5098986
> *tHATS ALL IT IS .....FAMILY LUV....ALL LOT OF US OF TALK SHIT, THEN FIGHT, BUT WHAT DO U NO NOT EVEN 5 MINS LATER EVERYONE IS CHILLIN, LAUGHIN, AND BULLSHITTIN AGAIN...THATS TEXAS....THATS DFW...
> *


Just like Texas weather, you dont like it.... Wait a 5 minutes


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*400!*


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

KEEP'EM CUMMIN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 22 2006, 03:30 PM~5100254
> *400!
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 22 2006, 04:36 PM~5100286
> *:dunno:
> *


this thread has over 400 posts now


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 22 2006, 03:41 PM~5100323
> *this thread has over 400 posts now
> *


 :uh: B2B topic is about 15 away from 1000. Now thats something to shoot for :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 22 2006, 04:53 PM~5100403
> *:uh: B2B topic is about 15 away from 1000.  Now thats something to shoot for  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Mar 22 2006, 11:26 AM~5099098
> *so homeboy got his ride back thats good congrats hope they didnt fuck it up
> *


Heard it was some ****** from New Orleans, they'll probably get off just for being victims of Katrina :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: without the ULA meeting noone probably would have known it had been stolen......ULA :thumbsup: Its all about the unity that made this a happy ending..


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Mar 22 2006, 04:55 PM~5100799
> *Heard it was some ****** from New Orleans, they'll probably get off just for being victims of Katrina  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: without the ULA meeting noone probably would have known it had been stolen......ULA :thumbsup: Its all about the unity that made this a happy ending..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 22 2006, 11:08 AM~5098994
> *SEE "DIRTYWHITEBOY66" WE ALL BULLSHIT ON HERE AND WHEN THE WEEKEND COMES AND WE ALL AT THE SPOT IT'S ALL GOOD. CHILLING AND KILLING SOME BREWS.
> 
> THAT'S HOW WE DO IT ROUND HERE! IF THE SHIT GOES DOWN WE ALL GOT EACH OTHERS BACK TRUST ME ON THAT.
> ...





> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Mar 22 2006, 04:55 PM~5100799
> *Heard it was some ****** from New Orleans, they'll probably get off just for being victims of Katrina  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: without the ULA meeting noone probably would have known it had been stolen......ULA :thumbsup: Its all about the unity that made this a happy ending..
> *


I AGREE 100% 

A SPECIAL PERSONAL THANKS TO THE ONE WHO SPOTTED THE CAR, WE BOTH KNOW WHO IT WAS BUT I WAS TOLD NO NAMES


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 22 2006, 06:18 PM~5100948
> *I AGREE 100%
> 
> A SPECIAL PERSONAL THANKS TO THE ONE WHO SPOTTED THE CAR, WE BOTH KNOW WHO IT WAS BUT I WAS TOLD NO NAMES
> ...


do u know who really took it maybe we can get together and :buttkick:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Are you guys talking about that clean ass cadi?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Mar 22 2006, 04:55 PM~5100799
> *Heard it was some ****** from New Orleans, they'll probably get off just for being victims of Katrina  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## viejitos49 (Mar 3, 2005)

HEY, I AM READY TO DO SOME GRILLIN' AND PLAY SOME VOLLEYBALL. I'M JUST A HOP, SKIP AND A JUMP AWAY.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos49_@Mar 22 2006, 10:18 PM~5102847
> *HEY, I AM READY TO DO SOME GRILLIN' AND PLAY SOME VOLLEYBALL. I'M JUST A HOP, SKIP AND A JUMP AWAY.
> *



aint nothin rollin down 35 is it! Grab me some Carls Jr in Pauls Valley! :biggrin:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

chill and grill picnic on april 2 cant wait . i attended my 1st ULA meeting tonight it was tight i will go again.


----------



## viejitos49 (Mar 3, 2005)

May 2nd, i put it on the calender


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION+Mar 22 2006, 10:42 PM~5102986-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY Y'ALL IT'S *APRIL 2ND!* @ KIEST PARK


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 23 2006, 01:02 AM~5103578
> *HEY Y'ALL IT'S APRIL 2ND! @ KIEST PARK
> *


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 22 2006, 10:06 PM~5102785
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


Na homie I fucked a black chick once, but I didnt tell nobody!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Anybody want to buy a Universal Vertical Door kit,90%? 850.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 22 2006, 11:27 PM~5102905
> *aint nothin rollin down 35 is it! Grab me some Carls Jr in Pauls Valley! :biggrin:
> *



Pick one up for me too :cheesy: 

I drive to OK. about every 2 week in the summer.
If it wasnt for Carl's I wouldnt even do it..


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 22 2006, 11:06 PM~5102785
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Mar 23 2006, 09:33 AM~5104643
> *Na homie I fucked a black chick once, but I didnt tell nobody!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by viejitos49_@Mar 22 2006, 11:34 PM~5103271
> *May 2nd, i put it on the calender
> *


No Zeke April 2nd..


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Mar 23 2006, 11:17 AM~5105288
> *
> *


Pre-registration is due April 23rd...Visit www.lmpevents.net for more information. Setup is Saturday, May 6th (there will be setup on Sunday if there is still space available)

I think everyone is going to like the Market Hall...but remember parking is not great there!

And it's not on the flyers, but it's $250 for most car entries!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5105696


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Mar 23 2006, 09:33 AM~5104643
> *Na homie I fucked a black chick once, but I didnt tell nobody!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Hey bro dont be ashamed of a little Brown Suga! I bet that bitch put it on you! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Mar 23 2006, 10:33 AM~5104643
> *Na homie I fucked a black chick once, but I didnt tell nobody!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Say homeboy you know they say whan you go black you dont go back ! ! !
:roflmao:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 23 2006, 03:07 PM~5106528
> *Hey bro dont be ashamed of a little  Brown Suga! I bet that bitch put it on you! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Just like that chick did to loc dog on "Dont be a menece in South Central While..." in the fucking mail truck :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## viejitos49 (Mar 3, 2005)

MAY 2ND IT IS, I WILL BE THERE. OKAY JOHN GOT YA, APRIL 2ND


----------



## PIMPDICK (Mar 16, 2006)

THA U.L.A IS STILL AROUND????? :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Mar 21 2006, 10:02 PM~5096342
> *BOTTOM LINE MY OPINION IS THE LACK OF COMMUNICATION AND THATS ALL I GOT TO SAY ABOUT THAT I THINK ITS TIME FOR US AS A WHOLE TO MOVE ON AND TIME FOR SOME CHILLIN AND GRILLIN I WILL BE PUTTING A PICNIC TOGETHER IN FORT WORTH AND SAL IS THINKING OF DOING ONE IN DALLAS ITS TIME TO GET BACK TO SOME HOPPING SHOW AND SHINE SHIT TALKING FUN BUT IN UNITY AS ONE BECAUSE THE SHOW MUST GO ON. PEACE B :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos49_@Mar 23 2006, 11:38 PM~5109642
> *MAY 2ND IT IS, I WILL BE THERE.  OKAY JOHN GOT YA, APRIL 2ND
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Mar 21 2006, 11:02 PM~5096342
> *BOTTOM LINE MY OPINION IS THE LACK OF COMMUNICATION AND THATS ALL I GOT TO SAY ABOUT THAT I THINK ITS TIME FOR US AS A WHOLE TO MOVE ON AND TIME FOR SOME CHILLIN AND GRILLIN I WILL BE PUTTING A PICNIC TOGETHER IN FORT WORTH AND SAL IS THINKING OF DOING ONE IN DALLAS ITS TIME TO GET BACK TO SOME HOPPING SHOW AND SHINE SHIT TALKING FUN BUT IN UNITY AS ONE BECAUSE THE SHOW MUST GO ON. PEACE B :biggrin:
> *


yea thats what i'm talking bout some grillin


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

n e 1 going 2 joes saturday night


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Mar 24 2006, 10:20 AM~5112076
> *   n e 1 going 2 joes saturday night
> *



yea who is all going...this saturday night


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

dont know just wondering if any 1 is going


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Mar 24 2006, 10:20 AM~5112076
> *   n e 1 going 2 joes saturday night
> *


MAJESTICS IS HAVING A MEETING ON SATURDAY AND AFTER THAT THERE IS A VERY GOOD CHANCE WE ARE GOING.


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Mar 23 2006, 12:18 PM~5105295
> *Pre-registration is due April 23rd...Visit www.lmpevents.net for more information. Setup is Saturday, May 6th (there will be setup on Sunday if there is still space available)
> 
> I think everyone is going to like the Market Hall...but remember parking is not great there!
> ...


the parking will be okay they have a 3 story parking garage that should hold everybody.

And It's not gonna cost $250 to enter your car......


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Mar 24 2006, 09:41 AM~5112174
> *dont know just wondering if any 1 is going
> *



ROY IF YOU GO HIT ME UP , I MIGHT SHOOT BY THERE


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Mar 22 2006, 04:55 PM~5100799
> *Heard it was some ****** from New Orleans, they'll probably get off just for being victims of Katrina  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: without the ULA meeting noone probably would have known it had been stolen......ULA :thumbsup: Its all about the unity that made this a happy ending..
> *



Great to see the homie got his ride back !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I hope them fools that took it got there ass's :twak: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 24 2006, 11:34 PM~5115455
> *ROY IF YOU GO HIT ME UP , I MIGHT SHOOT BY THERE
> *


*We have a meeting tonight Ill see whats up then Ill call you*


----------

